# loud pipes suck



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i live on the 4th floor of my building. so many assholes riding by on their bikes, geared down so they can make extra noise, i can't even watch a movie in my living room. i shit you not, i'm less than 4' from the speakers, and i can't crank them loud enough to hear over the fucking pipes 4 floors down, and 100' away. blippin the throttle as if they need to do that to keep the bike runnin. either they don't understand modern engines, or they're just assholes with no regard to the personal space of others. 
i love bikes but there needs to be some enforced legislation about loud pipes. there's no good reason for it. before any of you come back with "loud pipes save lives", do the research and see that it's completely outside the laws of physics for that to be so. and the glorified lawn mower engines on those bikes (any v-twin) will never make any real performance no matter what you do. it's so fucking pathetic, it makes me want to clothes line those assholes riding past my building. 
thanks for the rant


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They're even brutal out on the open road. Pull up beside one and I have to close my frigging windows.

It's just obnoxious and silly.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Some dude at the end of my cul-de-sac has a bike with straight pipes that he rides to work every morning at 7AM. If I jammed at 7AM, the neighbors would probably hate me as much as we all hate this guy (mid-life crisis in full-on mode, no doubt).

I think it should be noted that my (in fact most of our) hobby is in fact making noise. It is the end result of what we are seeking. If a motor-cyclist's end result is making noise, they are in the wrong game. Their end result should be freedom/movement/wind-in-the-face and have nothing to do with disturbing everyone else needlessly.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They rank right up there with leaf/dirt blowers in my book. Love the bikes though, I have nothing at all good to say about dirt blowers.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Their end result should be freedom/movement/wind-in-the-face and have nothing to do with disturbing everyone else needlessly


This is where the "freedom" comes in. The freedom to make as much bloody noise and piss as many people off as possible.
Had a guy living behind me a few years ago that had a bike he needed to warm up before riding. He would let it idle for a good 30-40 minutes, and rev the crap out of it to get going.
Thank goodness I moved before I rammed something up his tailpipe.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Loud pipes on anything can be annoying. Putting a loud muffler on a little four cylinder compact car does not impress anybody other than your buddies.

What is it about some people that makes them so inclined to be in other peoples spaces. Why the Axe body spray!?!?

Sometmes I have to breathe through a towel to get from the locker room to the shower. WTF?!

How bad do you reek that putting a rank chemical spray on your body is an improvement?

Meh, humans.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I had a neighbour who would roll his bike quietly down the driveway and around the street corner before even turning on the bike. He's awesome.

There's something to be said about the knobs who purposely make noise with their bikes. I don't know what, but something.

All the above said - it has never bothered me, but I haven't had them interrupt my movie.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some spaces just seem to amplify. And some locations get the brunt of the noise.

We used to live on the 10th floor of an apartment building on a major thoroughfare in Ottawa (Carling Ave.) that was a truck and bus route. There were plenty of tall trees in front of the building, that did a nice job of blocking out a lot of noise. But unfortunately they only did that for the first 5 or 6 floors, and we were above that. So, even at 1AM, I had to crank the TV up to be able to hear the conversation on late night talk shows. Too bad we didn't have a TV with closed captioning back then. It never really got quiet until the buses went to sleep.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Living anywhere near a major city would be a real drag for me. I visit them often enough, but to never escape that din and the masses of people......


I don't think it's in me to live in that environment. I'm not saying it's a completely negative one. I'm just not cut out for it.

In fact, I probably should be living in a more rural setting than I do.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

At the Harley plant in Kansas City, Missouri some of the bikes being manufactured have a special-colored tag on them. Those ones are destined for Australia, so they get a quieter standard exhaust system to comply with that country's tougher noise laws.

Complaining to us won't fix anything Cheezy. Complain to your MPP, the Ontario government's Ministry of Transportation, and to your municipal government through your local councilor - ask him/her how to make the most-effective complaint.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

They passed laws out here - but the cops are scared sh!tless of stopping and dealing with most of the transgressors. I guess we know who really runs things, eh?




Milkman said:


> Loud pipes on anything can be annoying. Putting a loud muffler on a little four cylinder compact car does not impress anybody other than your buddies.


Yea, I should have specified. I also think they are annoying, whether its their open pipes or that crappy subwoofer, producing a really loud 60Hz thump, with a Q of about 2 Hz. And those guys think they know how to reproduce bass, LOL. Glad they don't, actually.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The crappy subwoofer isn't the problem. The subwoofer that rattles the chassis of the vehicle so that it only emits 60 Hz no matter what the bass is playing is the problem.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

boyscout said:


> Complaining to us won't fix anything Cheezy. Complain to your MPP, the Ontario government's Ministry of Transportation, and to your municipal government through your local councilor - ask him/her how to make the most-effective complaint.


LOL. Yeah, I'm sure they'll get right on it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

According to an EPS officer in a car my bike is noisy.....it has a stock exhaust system. I asked for it to be tested and waited by the side of the road until testing equipment arrived. According to the tests, it is below the two benchmark levels. My bike tested 90db at idle and 93db at 2000rpm. Edmonton's levels are 92db at idle and 96db at 2000rpm. From what I understand it would pass in B.C. too but I don't know if there is anyone trained there to do the actual testing. The city buses around here are louder than my bike....so is the new diesel truck across the street. 
When I asked for a hard copy of the results I was told to leave.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

We have guys with loud pipes here too but the most part people are sensible. They don't complain about the snowmobiles in the winter so who am I to complain?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

boyscout said:


> At the Harley plant in Kansas City, Missouri some of the bikes being manufactured have a special-colored tag on them. Those ones are destined for Australia, so they get a quieter standard exhaust system to comply with that country's tougher noise laws.
> 
> Complaining to us won't fix anything Cheezy. Complain to your MPP, the Ontario government's Ministry of Transportation, and to your municipal government through your local councilor - ask him/her how to make the most-effective complaint.


i used to date a girl who worked at Harley's Canadian distributor. She swore up and down that the really loud bikes were modified post-sale to get that way, that isn't how they're supposed to go out the door.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> According to an EPS officer in a car my bike is noisy.....it has a stock exhaust system. I asked for it to be tested and waited by the side of the road until testing equipment arrived. According to the tests, it is below the two benchmark levels. My bike tested 90db at idle and 93db at 2000rpm. Edmonton's levels are 92db at idle and 96db at 2000rpm. From what I understand it would pass in B.C. too but I don't know if there is anyone trained there to do the actual testing. The city buses around here are louder than my bike....so is the new diesel truck across the street.
> When I asked for a hard copy of the results I was told to leave.


I don't see any reason why a motorcycle should be anywhere as loud as a city bus, so it seems like an odd comparison.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> i used to date a girl who worked at Harley's Canadian distributor. She swore up and down that the really loud bikes were modified post-sale to get that way, that isn't how they're supposed to go out the door.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Point is, according to EPS, my bike is 2db below getting ticketed for a noise infraction and without the testing would have gotten a ticket based on the EPS officer's hearing. Buses, pick-ps etc are louder than my bike. My bike is stock therefore quiet. I did some checking and from what I can find Australian noise bylaws are not as tough as here. 98 to 100 db in most places and that's on a moving test not a stationary one like here. This is with the 'Glide. The '81 is running Shotguns so it's a bit noisier.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing like the sound of a 1200CC twin idling at 250 rpm with straight pipes. (from a gearhead point of view)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Nothing like the sound of a 1200CC twin idling at 250 rpm with straight pipes. (from a gearhead point of view)


At 250 rpm it's a bit quiet. 900 it's not bad. Shifting from 3rd to 4th and then back again at just below red line is great.....especially with open shotguns.
[video=youtube;TV4FRIugwbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV4FRIugwbU[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> According to an EPS officer in a car my bike is noisy.....it has a stock exhaust system. I asked for it to be tested and waited by the side of the road until testing equipment arrived. According to the tests, it is below the two benchmark levels. My bike tested 90db at idle and 93db at 2000rpm. Edmonton's levels are 92db at idle and 96db at 2000rpm. From what I understand it would pass in B.C. too but I don't know if there is anyone trained there to do the actual testing. The city buses around here are louder than my bike....so is the new diesel truck across the street.
> When I asked for a hard copy of the results I was told to leave.



It's good that your bike isn't a part of the problem.

Thank you for that.

They _are _out there though.

I overtook one on I75 just north of Toledo, Ohio yesterday and I could hear him in my car from three or four cars back. So he was louder than the four cars between him and me if that makes sense.

And, I could still hear him after I was four or five cars ahead of him.

That's too loud. He wasn't accelerating. He was cruising and it was that loud.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I like bikes quiet. I wish they made a quiet lawn tractor. I live in a country suburb and the Briggs and Stratton 500 every weekend is also pretty brutal. They just don't make a quiet riding mower though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It's good that your bike isn't a part of the problem.
> 
> Thank you for that.
> 
> ...


The thing is, according to the meters etc. my bike exhaust system is legal yet the EPS officer must have heard it in his car in traffic, or else he just didn't like what I represent. Makes sense that you could have heard him when you were behind him and overtaking him....4 cars ahead, shall we say 60', and you heard him? Doesn't sound like a problem to me. You knew he was back there whereas without your mirror you probably didn't know what the cars behind you were doing. Some, possibly you, could classify my pipes as loud. 90db is getting up there. Others don't. If that's the case I guess when my grand daughters are on the back of the bike and we're cruising and they are singing and laughing and talking to me then they are loud because I can hear them over my pipes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

whywhyzed said:


> I like bikes quiet. I wish they made a quiet lawn tractor. I live in a country suburb and the Briggs and Stratton 500 every weekend is also pretty brutal. They just don't make a quiet riding mower though.


Riding lawnmower? Quiet? Friend of mine has one powered by an old Honda CB350....doesn't mow grass worth a damn but it gets the job done fast. Around this neighborhood we're a lazy bunch on the week-ends.....if the weather's good we're riding and if it's not good then it's raining. There's a lot of bikes around. Most times the lawns are mowed on a Wed. night so the clippings get picked up on Thursday. That's most people. I mow my front lawn every 5 weeks or so whether it needs it or not. The back might get mowed twice a year.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The thing is, according to the meters etc. my bike exhaust system is legal yet the EPS officer must have heard it in his car in traffic, or else he just didn't like what I represent. Makes sense that you could have heard him when you were behind him and overtaking him....4 cars ahead, shall we say 60', and you heard him? Doesn't sound like a problem to me. You knew he was back there whereas without your mirror you probably didn't know what the cars behind you were doing. Some, possibly you, could classify my pipes as loud. 90db is getting up there. Others don't. If that's the case I guess when my grand daughters are on the back of the bike and we're cruising and they are singing and laughing and talking to me then they are loud because I can hear them over my pipes.



Most of the noise is behind the bike, not on it.

Some bikes glide by and you don't notice them. Some go by and it's almost impossible to talk in the car.

I don't need a db meter to know it's too loud.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i used to ride, and i didn't have stock pipes on my bike. but i made sure they weren't obnoxiously loud. when coming home late or leaving early i chugged quietly till i got out on the freeway. 
the people who i am referring to in this thread, they are purposely making noise. there's no reason at all to be doing 80 kph _in 2nd gear_ on kingston rd. i think the speed limit is 40-50 kph. 
speed if you want to, but frickin shift into a higher gear. and not every stop light has to be a drag race. according to google maps, the distance i can still hear them clearly is a kilomerter and a half away.
that's just uncalled for.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I just spent three weeks working on a feature film in rural NS and I lost count of how many takes were ruined and had to be reshot due to noise of bikes and autos with loud exhaust. Even using a highly directional Neumann long shotgun couldn't isolate the noise if they were within half a km. at night it is much worse.

Anything that runs higher than 80db at 1 meter is obnoxious, IMO. I can't wait for all electric vehicles...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My 78 Trans Am has 40 Series Flowmaster Street/Strip mufflers on it. With headers, 3 inch pipes and those mufflers its very loud. When I step on it the thing just screams, lol. My old neighbour used to complain to my wife about it because when I backed it out of the garage and let it idle every picture and every window in his house would vibrate. :sEm_oops: He never once said anything to me, even after he moved. :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One is bad enough, and there are certainly way too many individual loud motorcycles on the road, but when they ride in packs they're insufferable. Why the hell they even want to ride in groups completely baffles me, but when they are overly loud and ride in packs they become a very public nuisance. Isn't there a charge of unnecessary noise available? Mischief? What the hell do you call it when people infringe on the public peace?

I used to know a guy that rode a Gold Wing (I think it was) that was as quiet as the Volvo I had at the time. That held some appeal to me and didn't disturb the peace.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> One is bad enough, and there are certainly way too many individual loud motorcycles on the road, but when they ride in packs they're insufferable. Why the hell they even want to ride in groups completely baffles me, but when they are overly loud and ride in packs they become a very public nuisance. Isn't there a charge of unnecessary noise available? Mischief? What the hell do you call it when people infringe on the public peace?
> 
> I used to know a guy that rode a Gold Wing (I think it was) that was as quiet as the Volvo I had at the time. That held some appeal to me and didn't disturb the peace.



That's the thing. A Goldwing goes by your house and you hear.....wind? A Harley goes by and it's like a cannon volley.

It's laughable really, how anti-progress humans can be. I suppose that's why many guitarists are still using glass bottles and iron to amplify their sound.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TA462 said:


> My 78 Trans Am has 40 Series Flowmaster Street/Strip mufflers on it. With headers, 3 inch pipes and those mufflers its very loud. When I step on it the thing just screams, lol. My old neighbour used to complain to my wife about it because when I backed it out of the garage and let it idle every picture and every window in his house would vibrate. :sEm_oops: He never once said anything to me, even after he moved. :smiley-faces-75:


I bet your wife just sits behind the wheel and smiles. Does it have cutouts? I have a spare set of Harley Fishtail mufflers that I might put on the Dodge as stacks if I can't find a set of vintage Thrush Glasspacks for a reasonable price.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> One is bad enough, and there are certainly way too many individual loud motorcycles on the road, but when they ride in packs they're insufferable. Why the hell they even want to ride in groups completely baffles me, but when they are overly loud and ride in packs they become a very public nuisance. Isn't there a charge of unnecessary noise available? Mischief? What the hell do you call it when people infringe on the public peace?
> 
> I used to know a guy that rode a Gold Wing (I think it was) that was as quiet as the Volvo I had at the time. That held some appeal to me and didn't disturb the peace.



when i used to ride, i frequently took long trips on the bike. the stress from the noise, had i been riding a loud bike for 10-12 hrs would have been exhausting, pardon the pun. i avoided riding with guys who had loud pipes because i didn't wanna hear it all day.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> when i used to ride, i frequently took long trips on the bike. the stress from the noise, had i been riding a loud bike for 10-12 hrs would have been exhausting, pardon the pun. i avoided riding with guys who had loud pipes because i didn't wanna hear it all day.


Riding a bike for 10 or 12 hrs with out some help can be exhausting anyway. Now a days a long trip is around 6 hrs riding time....with stops for gas, food etc.. Me, I find the sound of the pipes and the tires on the pavement relaxing, especially thru the mountains. Either on my own or in a group. The louder the better.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> i used to date a girl who worked at Harley's Canadian distributor. She swore up and down that the really loud bikes were modified post-sale to get that way, that isn't how they're supposed to go out the door.


I don't have any problem with factory exhaust systems. Like others have said, there are many vehicles noisier than that out there, like some of the new diesel pickups. The guy down the street has removed his mufflers and runs straight pipes now. Great idea for a whanabee biker going to his corporate gig every morning at 7.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> I bet your wife just sits behind the wheel and smiles.


I'm thinking "sits behind the wheel and rolls her eyes." Lola?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have no problem with relatively loud pipes but it's the quality of the of the frequencies emitted. On cars and bikes it's the harsh high, bratty tones that are annoying. Low, loud and smooth exhaust is what my ears prefer. I used to enjoy driving my Mack truck with the top of cab pipe and listen to the turbo spool down between shifts----whooooooshhh!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

Truck drivers who use 'jake brakes' when not necessary.

[video=youtube;z3bLqjPBlx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3bLqjPBlx8[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Truck drivers who use 'jake brakes' when not necessary.
> 
> [video=youtube;z3bLqjPBlx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3bLqjPBlx8[/video]


We hear this frequently on the 50 kph stretch of highway 21 through Goderich (Ontario). First they speed, then they brake loudly. The police apparently don't have the manpower to keep up with it all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Riding a bike for 10 or 12 hrs with out some help can be exhausting anyway. Now a days a long trip is around 6 hrs riding time....with stops for gas, food etc..


well, it's been about 10 years since i took those kinds of trips. you're right, even in the best of conditions it's tiring. when traveling, we used to have a rule: 100 miles before breakfast. it was meant to put you in that mode of making time. the last trip i took was about 600 miles. iirc between rest stops, gas, food, rain, rally points to meet others for the trip etc, it was about 10 hrs. by the time i got there i had little to nothing left in my energy reserves. riding to here from wilmington is roughly the same distance. i could do it in the toyota in 7 hours. the bike was usually a little more


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't have any problem with factory exhaust systems. Like others have said, there are many vehicles noisier than that out there, like some of the new diesel pickups. The guy down the street has removed his mufflers and runs straight pipes now. Great idea for a whanabee biker going to his corporate gig every morning at 7.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nope, sits behind the wheel and smiles. The faster the car goes the bigger she smiles. Same with ladies on their own bikes. They are in control and have the power. I think if I made the Charger sound like the '05 HD Deluxe...it runs open Kirkers....the wife would be in 7th heaven.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Come to think of it, none of the cars I've owned over the last 45 years had a stock exhaust system - always slightly louder than factory.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> well, it's been about 10 years since i took those kinds of trips. you're right, even in the best of conditions it's tiring. when traveling, we used to have a rule: 100 miles before breakfast. it was meant to put you in that mode of making time. the last trip i took was about 600 miles. iirc between rest stops, gas, food, rain, rally points to meet others for the trip etc, it was about 10 hrs. by the time i got there i had little to nothing left in my energy reserves. riding to here from wilmington is roughly the same distance. i could do it in the toyota in 7 hours. the bike was usually a little more


Never rallied a bike and most of the rallys I did in the MGA I lost. Some Heally or TR. would pass me and it was down a gear and foot to the floor board. Never had rules for riding either. Last year the first day was about 600 miles. With stops for gas etc, that took about 8 hrs. The second day was about the same. Third day we slept in and went for about 50 miles before it got above 100'f. Time to stop for a day or two. Rest of the trip was traveling anywhere form around 100 miles to about 500 miles.
Today my son showed up on his bike so we went for a ride. About 20 k out we ran into a group running fast, running loud and some running patch. Most about my age and a lot packing wives, girlfriends and kids. Some I knew. We were waved into the back of the pack and off we went. Momma didn't raise no fool and I didn't turn down the invite and ride past. I didn't raise a fool either. Down the road a bit we pulled off for gas and food at a small town bar. The kid got razed a bit about his green bike. He took it the way it was meant, good naturedly. When we left I raised the front wheel.....so did my kid. From the bar it was a shot to hiway 2 then a longer, faster shot to Airdre, 'bout 140k all told. Coming back after gassing up I ran with another pack and we made the 120 k go by real fast. And again, loud. As far as I can tell, no one rolled up their windows because we were too loud. Some even waved when we went by. Especially the young ladies. 
When I got home the wife and I went out grocery shopping on the bikes. Put about 400 k on the bike all told. It's been a good day. Tomorrow the wife and I will put on more miles.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I actually love the thunder of a Harley. You know it's a Harley just by the sound of it! Nothing quite like it! Music to my ears.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i live on the 4th floor of my building. so many assholes riding by on their bikes, geared down so they can make extra noise, i can't even watch a movie in my living room. i shit you not, i'm less than 4' from the speakers, and i can't crank them loud enough to hear over the fucking pipes 4 floors down, and 100' away. blippin the throttle as if they need to do that to keep the bike runnin. either they don't understand modern engines, or they're just assholes with no regard to the personal space of others.


Ah, city life. I *thought* living in the sticks would be quieter, until I found out that I listen to loud bikes, jake brakes and loud pipes and every third vehicle past my place is a local farm kid pounding the shit out of his diesel truck...Ah, country life. At least there is more quiet moments than loud ones. I do enjoy the sound of serious horsepower being used, just not in front of MY house. I have a neighbor with a loud bike. Fortunately, he starts it and leaves right away instead of clowning around with the throttle like a no mind


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> I bet your wife just sits behind the wheel and smiles. Does it have cutouts? I have a spare set of Harley Fishtail mufflers that I might put on the Dodge as stacks if I can't find a set of vintage Thrush Glasspacks for a reasonable price.


Yep, they are electric but I very rarely open them up on the street.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't have a Harley problem so much as an ATV tire on pavement noise problem. I have a trailer park next to me and they all have them. I get them coming and going 




Scotty said:


> Ah, city life. I *thought* living in the sticks would be quieter, until I found out that I listen to loud bikes, jake brakes and loud pipes and every third vehicle past my place is a local farm kid pounding the shit out of his diesel truck...Ah, country life. At least there is more quiet moments than loud ones. I do enjoy the sound of serious horsepower being used, just not in front of MY house. I have a neighbor with a loud bike. Fortunately, he starts it and leaves right away instead of clowning around with the throttle like a no mind


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

ronmac said:


> I can't wait for all electric vehicles...


Good luck with that.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> i live on the 4th floor of my building. so many assholes riding by on their bikes, geared down so they can make extra noise, i can't even watch a movie in my living room. i shit you not, i'm less than 4' from the speakers, and i can't crank them loud enough to hear over the fucking pipes 4 floors down, and 100' away. blippin the throttle as if they need to do that to keep the bike runnin. either they don't understand modern engines, or they're just assholes with no regard to the personal space of others.
> i love bikes but there needs to be some enforced legislation about loud pipes. there's no good reason for it. before any of you come back with "loud pipes save lives", do the research and see that it's completely outside the laws of physics for that to be so. and the glorified lawn mower engines on those bikes (any v-twin) will never make any real performance no matter what you do. it's so fucking pathetic, it makes me want to clothes line those assholes riding past my building.
> thanks for the rant


Have you thought about moving to a different building? Maybe your land lord has another place.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have considered that. however, i've been in this apt for 8 years. moving to another unit would double my rent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

turn your stereo up louder to compensate. lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think tastes change . I've done the small block chev with header, no cats and side pipes thing before. Now, it seems a little *******. I prefer the sound of the high pitched whine of a performance motor like a Ferrari, or Porsche, or the sound of turbo blow off valves. It's just less obnoxious.
I can't wait to sell that 40 yr old hunk of a Detroit iron (c3 corvette) sitting on the side of my driveway.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Ya know boys, if your testosterone levels ain't what they used to be, you might regain some of your youthful lust for all things loud by taking some fenugreek or something similar.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TA462 said:


> Yep, they are electric but I very rarely open them up on the street.


"Rarely" but not never.

- - - Updated - - -



Diablo said:


> I think tastes change . I've done the small block chev with header, no cats and side pipes thing before. Now, it seems a little *******. I prefer the sound of the high pitched whine of a performance motor like a Ferrari, or Porsche, or the sound of turbo blow off valves. It's just less obnoxious.
> I can't wait to sell that 40 yr old hunk of a Detroit iron (c3 corvette) sitting on the side of my driveway.


To me that hi pitched whine reminds me of my first wife. "Buy me this, buy me that. I can't go outside because it's raining, snowing, windy and I just did my hair." Etc..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

gtone said:


> Ya know boys, if your testosterone levels ain't what they used to be, you might regain some of your youthful lust for all things loud by taking some fenugreek or something similar.


Lol....gtone for the win!

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> "Rarely" but not never.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


To me, the Harley just sounds loud and impotent...so much noise for a finicky gasguzzler trying so hard to be bad, but can't keep up with just about any 750cc rice rocket off the dealer floor.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Lol....gtone for the win!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Anytime you want to ride that rice rocket over here we'll have a little race. Here to Vancouver should do it. I'll even ride the '81. Hell, you can even race my wife on her bike. To make it fair, why not a 10 year old '80 cube (1300 cc) rice rocket. My son has a Kawi. It's just slightly faster off the line than the 'Glide is. Yesterday riding back to his place we had a father and son race. Flat out, full tilt, neck and neck. Yes, I admit the 'Glide is a gas guzzler. The wife's bike gets more than twice the gas milage. Same motor and tranny, less than half the weight, pushing a lot less air and fuel injected where the 'Glide is carb. Top end on the Deluxe is about 116 MPH. The 'Glide is a mile or two faster. The '81 is a little faster than the 'Glide and gets about the same milage/tank as the Deluxe does. As far as sounding impotent, a lot of the ladies of any age don't think so and that's all that matters. 
But if you want a hi pitched whiny car, go for it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe your son was being good guy, didn't want to make his dad feel bad and so he let you win.
Harley vs a "rice rocket" wouldn't be much of a contest, enjoy the ride to Vancouver in peace but show up late, way late.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Maybe your son was being good guy, didn't want to make his dad feel bad and so he let you win.
> Harley vs a "rice rocket" wouldn't be much of a contest, enjoy the ride to Vancouver in peace but show up late, way late.


My son knows better. In situations like that he knows what will happen if he 'throws the race' and, he likes the bragging rights. Other than that, you pick the rice rocket and I'll pick the compareable Harley.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Anytime you want to ride that rice rocket over here we'll have a little race. Here to Vancouver should do it. I'll even ride the '81. Hell, you can even race my wife on her bike. To make it fair, why not a 10 year old '80 cube (1300 cc) rice rocket. My son has a Kawi. It's just slightly faster off the line than the 'Glide is. Yesterday riding back to his place we had a father and son race. Flat out, full tilt, neck and neck. Yes, I admit the 'Glide is a gas guzzler. The wife's bike gets more than twice the gas milage. Same motor and tranny, less than half the weight, pushing a lot less air and fuel injected where the 'Glide is carb. Top end on the Deluxe is about 116 MPH. The 'Glide is a mile or two faster. The '81 is a little faster than the 'Glide and gets about the same milage/tank as the Deluxe does. As far as sounding impotent, a lot of the ladies of any age don't think so and that's all that matters.
> But if you want a hi pitched whiny car, go for it.


lol who bench races 35 yr bikes? How about something from the 1930's to make it slightly more irrelevant <wink> .Seriously, put anything stock from the past decade from HD against any of the 750 rice rockets year to year and it isn't even close. Or put your best factory HD against a Suzuki Hayabusa if youre really a glutton for punishment. The fact that you seem to think 116mph is fast, shows how brainwashed by the HD myth you really are.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> My son knows better. In situations like that he knows what will happen if he 'throws the race' and, he likes the bragging rights. *Other than that, you pick the rice rocket and I'll pick the compareable Harley*.


ok, so what production HD bike do you put up against a Hayabusa? VRSC (ie the one that a high pitched whiny sports car company designed for them)?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> lol who bench races 35 yr bikes? How about something from the 1930's to make it slightly more irrelevant <wink> .Seriously, put anything stock from the past decade from HD against any of the 750 rice rockets year to year and it isn't even close. Or put your best factory HD against a Suzuki Hayabusa if youre really a glutton for punishment. The fact that you seem to think 116mph is fast, shows how brainwashed by the HD myth you really are.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


100+ mph on any bike is fast.....when you're sitting on one on the highway and not talking specs. No brainwashing there. I had the 'Glide up to 100 mph for a bit today. The second time I got smacked by a rather large bug I backed off and let the wife catch up. I figure a V-rod would give the suzuki a run for it's money, especially over a long distance and not on a track. It's not exactly a sports bike but it's close. It might have been designed by one of the hi pitched whiny car company but it doesn't sound like that. Against any stock 750 off the show room floor? The Vrod would do them. 
If you want to go strictly fastest production bike on a track or closed circut road, I'll take the electric one. The Lightning LS-218.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't want to get intense about it but most stock 600cc sport bikes would top a standard Harley, completely different machines in my opinion no need to race. The V-rod would not do much better even though I would consider it a step up over the standard HD. The Hayabusa is a monster, especially at longer hauls and maintaining a high RPM cruising speed that betters the V-rod by something like 60mph. Just enjoy the ride and keep the shiny side up.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

lol, most fast CARS from today would walk a 'Glide.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> lol, most fast CARS from today would walk a 'Glide.


To run most 'fast' cars I'd run a Boss Hog BHC9 LS3 trike or a friends 'Vette powered trike.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Don't want to get intense about it but most stock 600cc sport bikes would top a standard Harley, completely different machines in my opinion no need to race. The V-rod would not do much better even though I would consider it a step up over the standard HD. The Hayabusa is a monster, especially at longer hauls and maintaining a high RPM cruising speed that betters the V-rod by something like 60mph. Just enjoy the ride and keep the shiny side up.


The Hayabusa tops at around 190 mph. Has I believe a smaller tank and gets less gas milage at hiway speeds than the V-Rod. Top speeds cut into your gas milage in a large way. From what I understand, at top speed they don't corner worth a damn on the hiway, especially thru the mountains. On a hiway race doing top speed I get a ticket it costs some time at the side of the road and I ride away. Most places, top end on the suzuki you sit until a tow truck comes when they pull your bike. But yes, I do enjoy the ride, fast and loud as it is. Almost everyday.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> i live on the 4th floor of my building. so many assholes riding by on their bikes, geared down so they can make extra noise, i can't even watch a movie in my living room. i shit you not, i'm less than 4' from the speakers, and i can't crank them loud enough to hear over the fucking pipes 4 floors down, and 100' away. blippin the throttle as if they need to do that to keep the bike runnin. either they don't understand modern engines, or they're just assholes with no regard to the personal space of others.
> i love bikes but there needs to be some enforced legislation about loud pipes. there's no good reason for it. before any of you come back with "loud pipes save lives", do the research and see that it's completely outside the laws of physics for that to be so. and the glorified lawn mower engines on those bikes (any v-twin) will never make any real performance no matter what you do. it's so fucking pathetic, it makes me want to clothes line those assholes riding past my building.
> thanks for the rant


How about a 5 gallon pail of water on your balcony when the need arises, if you know what I mean. They'll never know what hit them or who. Ha!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, in all fairness the glide is designed to be good looking, stable, and comfortable. it does those things well. it's not built to be fast. 




2006 suzuki katana 750 runs the 1/4 in 11.9 seconds @ 136 mph
92 hp @ 10500 rpm
66 Nm / 47.9 lb/ft @ 8500 rpm
the above bike was barely considered a sport bike in comparison to others of it's day. compared to a yamaha r6 or gsxr, it was pretty sedate. 

a 2006 electra glide runs the 1/4 in 13.6 seconds @ 94.2 mph
67 hp @ 4200 rpm
116.6 nm/ 86 ft/lbs @ 3500 rpm

i pulled the performance numbers from various websites, tbo i have no idea how accurate they are. i know what bike i'd rather be on if i had more than 150 miles of freeway in front of me. especially in the rain. the 2 bikes are like apples and firetrucks. (tm island eddie) 
the katana is rather comfy for a sport bike, but it is, in the end, intended to be more sporty. the glide means you can go credit card touring - pack lite, bring a credit card and be gone for as long as you want. they both do what they're supposed to do pretty well. comparing them by performance numbers doesn't really paint an accurate picture. there are bikes that are comfortable and insanely fast (the connie, for one) and built to tour on. then again, some folks like to relic guitars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> The Hayabusa tops at around 190 mph. Has I believe a smaller tank and gets less gas milage at hiway speeds than the V-Rod. Top speeds cut into your gas milage in a large way. From what I understand, at top speed they don't corner worth a damn on the hiway, especially thru the mountains. On a hiway race doing top speed I get a ticket it costs some time at the side of the road and I ride away. Most places, top end on the suzuki you sit until a tow truck comes when they pull your bike. But yes, I do enjoy the ride, fast and loud as it is. Almost everyday.


The Hayabusa actually has a larger tank and gets better milage, add a 6th gear and slick aerodynamics,...I think you get the picture. As for handling, it might not be nibble but I think it'll do fine for itself.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> LOL. Yeah, I'm sure they'll get right on it.


Maybe you can enlighten then... how do you think laws get started? 

Fact: in many cases, by someone making noise - pun not intended. Law (in this case a provincial regulation and/or a municipal bylaw, both relatively easy to pull off) often starts when someone complains; multiple complainants better. The complainant(s) may find one or more champions - politicians and/or bureaucrats - interested in making a mark. This issue might find champions relatively easily. Complaints often do get things rolling; no complaints = no voters to satisfy = probably no law.

Even Cheezy would agree that waiting for divine inspiration to create law against noisy pipes could take a while. What's your strategy Sneaky? (Or do you have a noisy bike yourself?)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

boyscout said:


> Maybe you can enlighten then... how do you think laws get started?
> 
> Fact: in many cases, by someone making noise - pun not intended. Law (in this case a provincial regulation and/or a municipal bylaw, both relatively easy to pull off) often starts when someone complains; multiple complainants better. The complainant(s) may find one or more champions - politicians and/or bureaucrats - interested in making a mark. This issue might find champions relatively easily. Complaints often do get things rolling; no complaints = no voters to satisfy = probably no law.
> 
> Even Cheezy would agree that waiting for divine inspiration to create law against noisy pipes could take a while. What's your strategy Sneaky? (Or do you have a noisy bike yourself?)


The noise laws already exist and are seldom if ever enforced. If the cops don't bother, I'm pretty sure your MP/MLA or city councillor is not going to do much about it. Sorry if too cynical (I've been around a while). :smile-new:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> The noise laws already exist and are seldom if ever enforced. If the cops don't bother, I'm pretty sure your MP/MLA or city councillor is not going to do much about it. Sorry if too cynical (I've been around a while). :smile-new:


Red Deer has such a bylaw. It's enforced about once a year. Mostly loud stereos. After a multitude of phone calls. The Ministry of Trans on occasion checks big trucks and buses. With the federal erection coming up calling any political person won't do to much good. Problem with calling the police about a noisy motor vehicle is usually, if the cops show up, the vehicle is gone.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Red Deer has such a bylaw. It's enforced about once a year. Mostly loud stereos. After a multitude of phone calls. The Ministry of Trans on occasion checks big trucks and buses. With the federal erection coming up calling any political person won't do to much good. Problem with calling the police about a noisy motor vehicle is usually,* if the cops show up, the vehicle is gone*.


Exactly. Hard to catch, harder to convict. 

Maybe they will come up with a photo SPL monitor someday.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Exactly. Hard to catch, harder to convict.
> 
> Maybe they will come up with a photo SPL monitor someday.


Some one phones and says ''It's a black Ford pick up.'' Or a big black Harley, they won't do anything, even with a plate number. Like a lot of things they have to catch you in the act. On the other side of the fence, if I'm on my bike and someone pours 5 gallons of something on me from an apt. building I bet they go door to door on that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bring everyone in possession of a pail in for questioning!

Doubtful.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Public internet shaming is the only answer. Cheezy is doing the right thing here.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

http://news.nationalpost.com/toront...and-furious-motorcycles-with-enforceable-laws

Is there any sensible reason for testing at engine idle?! Some of the 'pass' bikes in the video below would surely get Cheezy riled as they accelerated past his apartment.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inCBgnvOXgI

In the thread below the moderator (qualifications not known to me) says, "There are no limits to excessive noise from an exhaust under the HTA. If an officer feels it's an issue of safety to the others around you, he will give you a ticket. He doesn't need you to submit to any test."

http://www.ontariohighwaytrafficact.com/topic5190.html

Technically, he seems to be correct. The thread below quotes a 2007 amendment to the Ontario Highway Traffic Act which makes it illegal to operate a vehicle without a 'muffler', saying nothing about noise levels.

http://www.thevog.net/threads/ontario-motorcycle-pipe-laws.19498/

Movement towards more-toothy laws in some parts of Canada described in the article below but Toronto not mentioned. Activist required to get it going. Cheezy?

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dai...-canada-just-treat-motorcycles-202321681.html


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

measuring the bike at idle is pointless. measure it 20% below redline and then you'll do better.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Was following a nice HD cruiser. Unfortunately the stereo was as loud as the pipes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Was following a nice HD cruiser. Unfortunately the stereo was as loud as the pipes.


I didn't know you were in Red Deer.

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> measuring the bike at idle is pointless. measure it 20% below redline and then you'll do better.


There's a lot of places, like edmonton, that do just that. Doesn't matter what the vehicle is. At idle and stationary.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My neighbor always wanted a "hog"! He finally bought a used Fat Boy! Nice bike! All black with chrome! Nasty ass, narly looking bike!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> My neighbor always wanted a "hog"! He finally bought a used Fat Boy! Nice bike! All black with chrome! Nasty ass, narly looking bike!


My bikes have as little chrome as possible. Your neighbor knows why it's called a 'hog'? Anyway, hopefully it's a nasty ass, narly looking, noisy bike. Personally I find Fat Boys a bit quiet with stock pipes.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> My bikes have as little chrome as possible. Your neighbor knows why it's called a 'hog'? Anyway, hopefully it's a nasty ass, narly looking, noisy bike. *Personally I find Fat Boys a bit quiet with stock pipes.*


And what's wrong with quiet? Are you out there for the wind or to annoy others? That strikes me as a symptom of 'attention whore-ism'.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i will admit, the fatboy is a good lookin bike. i like the big front end, and the solid wheels. if it's cool enough for the terminator to jump it off of a freeway overpass, it's cool enough for me. hahahaha

sometimes the noise thing can...backfire on you. there's a town in pennsylvania. it's a popular little town for people to visit and shop for antiques and stuff. because it's in the foothills, it's a popular spot for bikers/motorcyclists and sports car enthusiasts to hang out and have lunch and maybe a beer. at some point the town set up a law that bikes and cars could be randomly pulled over and checked for noise. i don't remember what the numbers were, but they were super low. people on some bikes failed with stock pipes. they drove away all the bikes and sports cars in one season. the next year, they lost so much income from no tourists, they changed the law.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I just never found the whole image thing connected with Harleys to be interesting or appealing in any way.

I don't dig the equipment, the apparel or the wannabe bad boys. There's nothing romantic or cool about it to me.

That's fine. Everybody has their own likes and dislikes, but the noise is ignorant and I don't appreciate having to close my windows or yell in the car to speak with my passengers.

Nothing I do in my car should offend anyone on a bike. All I'm asking is the same consideration in return.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

which is my general point for this thread. many of the bikes out there with aftermarket pipes don't have to be as loud as they are. i had them on all my bikes, but i bought ones that still had baffles in them, and i didn't have a floppy right wrist. i don't have a need to not up shift in traffic. i did have one car that was loud. the hearse had a 500 cube caddy with a 3" open exhaust. i felt guilty coming and going during off hours. for whatever reason, the noise thing has always been something i was careful about.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;oL4_igMuQko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL4_igMuQko[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> And what's wrong with quiet? Are you out there for the wind or to annoy others? That strikes me as a symptom of 'attention whore-ism'.


I'm out in the wind every day right now. If me cruising down the highway at 120 or so kph annoys other, well tobad for them. Of course I can be sitting there with the bike off and some people get annoyed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> [video=youtube;oL4_igMuQko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL4_igMuQko[/video]


[video=youtube;NEXgOeJgU9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEXgOeJgU9I[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'm out in the wind every day right now. If me cruising down the highway at 120 or so kph annoys other, well tobad for them. Of course I can be sitting there with the bike off and some people get annoyed.



You cruising down the road won't annoy anyone until they have to yell as they go by you or you go by them. You don't need to be obnoxiously loud to cruise and enjoy the wind.

I cruise at 120 all the time and you won't hear me as I go by.

As for sitting there with the bike off, I wouldn't notice.

Unnecessary noise is pollution, just like a car or bike that's running too rich and all you smell is fuel or a diesel that reeks to high heaven.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, kinda glad I outgrew the "Look at me, look at me, look at me" phase of my life......................when I hit double digits. I get just enough attention playing guitar, when and where I want.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, kinda glad I outgrew the "Look at me, look at me, look at me" phase of my life......................when I hit double digits. I get just enough attention playing guitar, when and where I want.


I'm not 'kinda' glad, I'm glad I never outgrew that phase. It's been a good life so far.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OMG, that Harley Davidson video is hilarious. Is that actually produced by HD? that's not what I see on 95% of the people riding Harley's out there and certainly not what I see in these giant HD stores that are all over the place now, especially in the Caribbean islands. The vast majority of them are middle aged or later businessmen with about $6000 worth of pristine leather chaps, vests, gloves, saddlebags etc.

I was in Sturgis one year during the rally. I never seen so many trailers in my life hauling in glittering, sparkling clean bikes. the "real" bikers must laugh at these guys. Nothing wrong with it IMO, big investment so I can see wanting to take care of it. But it is what it is.

"Sticking it to the man".... I spit my coffee across the room.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, kinda glad I outgrew the "Look at me, look at me, look at me" phase of my life......................when I hit double digits. I get just enough attention playing guitar, when and where I want.


Or, sitting at the lights with the bike radio cranked so everyone can "Listen to me, listen to me". Nothing against bikers but it's the same old story, just takes a few.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> OMG, that Harley Davidson video is hilarious. Is that actually produced by HD? that's not what I see on 95% of the people riding Harley's out there and certainly not what I see in these giant HD stores that are all over the place now, especially in the Caribbean islands. The vast majority of them are middle aged or later businessmen with about $6000 worth of pristine leather chaps, vests, gloves, saddlebags etc.
> 
> I was in Sturgis one year during the rally. I never seen so many trailers in my life hauling in glittering, sparkling clean bikes. the "real" bikers must laugh at these guys. Nothing wrong with it IMO, big investment so I can see wanting to take care of it. But it is what it is.
> 
> "Sticking it to the man".... I spit my coffee across the room.



Same thing at Port Dover every Friday the 13th

People trailer their Harleys to within a few Km and then ride into town like banditos.

I'm ok with the fantasy. I just don't need to hear the frigging noise.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Or, sitting at the lights with the bike radio cranked so everyone can "Listen to me, listen to me". Nothing against bikers but it's the same old story, just takes a few.


For every bike sitting at a light with the stereo on there's at least 15 if not more cars and trucks with the stereo cranked.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't mind a louder bike, stock can sometimes sound like a sewing machine humming along. If you're gonna change the pipes out, do it right, get it sounding proper.
The really really loud ones, the hack job straight pipes, oversized cams, running rich and backfiring is unnecessary and kinda silly. 
The stereo cranked riding in town never going over sixty listening to Billy Squier's The Stroke at 90dB and on repeat, hey you go man, it's a free country.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I don't mind a louder bike, stock can sometimes sound like a sewing machine humming along. If you're gonna change the pipes out, do it right, get it sounding proper.
> The really really loud ones, the hack job straight pipes, oversized cams, running rich and backfiring is unnecessary and kinda silly.
> The stereo cranked riding in town never going over sixty listening to Billy Squier's The Stroke at 90dB and on repeat, hey you go man, it's a free country.


At least when the stereo is on on my bike you can actually hear the music and not just the 'thump, thump, thump' of the base bass. Don't know who billy squier is but he's not on any of my usb drives.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I totally get cranking the tunes when you're on the open road clipping along, I'm saying in town it might not be necessary to take it to a parade level. I feel the same way about the bass cannons in a car.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> For every bike sitting at a light with the stereo on there's at least 15 if not more cars and trucks with the stereo cranked.


I agree about that crap. I like music loud from time to time, but I always turn it down when at a stop light and although my car does have subs somewhere (I didn't install them, but it's pretty obvious), I eq it so it sounds like music.

The Ooontz, Oooontz, Ooontz bass thump is not impressive or musical to me.


Billy Squire had a big hit with a song called the Stroke. I think it was in the 80s. Good singer.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> and the glorified lawn mower engines on those bikes *(any v-twin)* will never make any real performance no matter what you do. it's so fucking pathetic, it makes me want to clothes line those assholes riding past my building.
> thanks for the rant


Ducati's V Twin in the 1299 panigale makes over 200 hp and 100 lbft of torque.... just sayin.......


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

comparing a ducati v-twin against any other, is like comparing a fliet mignon to a slice of bologna. ducati = art


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

There is a kid in my neighbourhood with a 1990 Chevy Cavalier that he put super loud pipes on... That is extra stupid. His pipes are extremely annoying and they're probably worth more than his car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;AOspDFhTxsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOspDFhTxsQ[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> comparing a ducati v-twin against any other, is like comparing a fliet mignon to a slice of bologna. ducati = art


Yup the Duc is a nice piece of art. My Glide is a motorcycle, so is the FXS and the wife's Deluxe. Last year I took a used Duc for a spin. A 2012 Monster 1100. Nice bike tho I found it a bit top heavy and not to my riding style. I'm not into humping footballs. From what I remember it was no quieter than my 'Glide. By the time I'd done about 40 miles on it at mostly hiway speeds my back was killing me. 
http://www.bikez.com/rating/ducati_monster_1100_evo_2012.php?idbike=35038 This is a comparison of my bike and the Duc. Overall they're about the same.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Laristotle, LOLOL. I am so doing that to my Chevy Cobalt.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

TA462 said:


> Laristotle, LOLOL. I am so doing that to my Chevy Cobalt.


I'm gonna do that to a co-workers car


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Yup the Duc is a nice piece of art. My Glide is a motorcycle, so is the FXS and the wife's Deluxe. Last year I took a used Duc for a spin. A 2012 Monster 1100. Nice bike tho I found it a bit top heavy and not to my riding style. I'm not into humping footballs. From what I remember it was no quieter than my 'Glide. By the time I'd done about 40 miles on it at mostly hiway speeds my back was killing me.
> http://www.bikez.com/rating/ducati_monster_1100_evo_2012.php?idbike=35038 This is a comparison of my bike and the Duc. Overall they're about the same.


 i think the top heavy is on purpose. much the same way a fighter plane is inherently unstable. the monster has the exposed trellis frame that's fun to look at. the riding position is bent over, like you say, but not as bad as say, a 1098. i love to look at them, but i couldn't imagine spending much time in the saddle. i don't have back problems now, but i bet they would speed things along.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i think the top heavy is on purpose. much the same way a fighter plane is inherently unstable. the monster has the exposed trellis frame that's fun to look at. the riding position is bent over, like you say, but not as bad as say, a 1098. i love to look at them, but i couldn't imagine spending much time in the saddle. i don't have back problems now, but i bet they would speed things along.


New fighter planes might be inherently unstable but the old ones weren't. The top heavy might be on purpose but that combined with the seating position was what did my back in. I can remember snapping through a tight corner at a bit over speed and having to actually pull the bike back up. Looking at them they don't have the symmetry of say a Harley Wishbone frame. Personal choice there. As far as exhaust sound goes, it's a bit higher pitch because it's a higher revving bike, but it's just as loud. Same with a lot of the Japanese bikes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no argument there, they are capable of being as obnoxious as any other. it's true the old fighter planes were not unstable. if you're talking ww1, early ww2. 
but by the time the mustang and spitfire took over, as well as the corsair, that was no longer the case. all of those (and more) killed pilots due to them not being ready for the instability that came from the increased maneuverability. it's why the corsair was pulled from carrier duty, it's why new mustang and corsair pilots frequently crashed on short final, and why p-38 guys sometimes crashed in a dive, (until they added dive brakes). back then alot of the engineering was still seat of the pants. f.f. to the eighties when the usa used the f-117. they couldn't be flown at all without the assistance of the computer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Someone mentioned loud exhaust being silly. I will go one further and say it's immature and those people likely have an inferiority complex. Otherwise, why do you need to be so loud that everyone can hear you. When your bike is louder than a 6 litre truck engine, there is a problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;4K2mFM3_T0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K2mFM3_T0Y[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Someone mentioned loud exhaust being silly. I will go one further and say it's immature and those people likely have an inferiority complex. Otherwise, why do you need to be so loud that everyone can hear you. When your bike is louder than a 6 litre truck engine, there is a problem.


Yup, I'm in my second or maybe third child hood. You're right, you need loud pipes so people can hear you and maybe they'll see you and not run you over. Especially the 6 litre trucks. I don't care what others say, having been there I can say that loud pipes do save lives.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Gotta get me some loud pipes for my everyday rides![video=youtube;qqpcBpSsj1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqpcBpSsj1A[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Gotta get me some loud pipes for my everyday rides![video=youtube;qqpcBpSsj1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqpcBpSsj1A[/video]


Ace of Spades or the Joker works best. The closer to the hub you get on the back wheel the more like a Honda it sounds.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

True story. As a Kid we used cardboard on both sides of the wheel held on by 4 clothes pegs on each side = V8


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> True story. As a Kid we used cardboard on both sides of the wheel held on by 4 clothes pegs on each side = V8


Couldn't use clothes pegs until mom got a dryer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Yup, I'm in my second or maybe third child hood. You're right, you need loud pipes so people can hear you and maybe they'll see you and not run you over. Especially the 6 litre trucks. I don't care what others say, having been there I can say that loud pipes do save lives.


No, they don't. The facts speak for themselves and the facts, as Cheezy pointed out, don't support that theory. One thing besides irritating people is the loud sound does scare some people for a few seconds and can cause them to lose their poise. That has caused caused accidents.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> No, they don't. The facts speak for themselves and the facts, as Cheezy pointed out, don't support that theory. One thing besides irritating people is the loud sound does scare some people for a few seconds and can cause them to lose their poise. That has caused caused accidents.


What facts steady? You got anything from personal experience? And anything to support that loud pipes cause accidents? Or that they scare people and cause accidents? Anyway, it's a moot point. You can swear on a stack of bibles or what ever that loud pipes don't save lives and I'll just keep on riding my loud bike, same as I've been every year for a long, long time. If you go on line to "check the facts" you'll find that there are as many facts on the yes side as the no side.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

um actually, no. _you are entitled to your own opinion, but not your own facts._ *it's physics.*
when you factor in the speed of sound with the speed of both vehicles, and reaction time of both drivers, loud pipes don't save anyone. do the math and prove everyone wrong if you can.
at freeway speeds you're moving too fast. 
i have lots of dead friends who's loud pipes didn't save them from jack shit. besides, if that's your only defense against inattentive drivers, i mean really. just straight logic would be enough to tell most people they're up shit's crick.

i realize this thread became a bit of a biker bash. that wasn't my intention. but the fact that it went there so quickly, and with so many members, that speaks all on it's own. there's alot of people out there who are sick and tired of that kind of behavior. often times the knee jerk reactions from politicians/the public only make things worse. it would be smarter for all concerned if bikers as individuals took the initiative to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although I'm not a biker, I do empathize with them as far as distracted and inattentive car and truck drivers go. There are probably also lots of distracted and inattentive motorcyclists as well.

I treat motorcycles the same as I would any other vehicle on the road. I don't need an obnoxious racket to let me know you're there. 

Bikes are inherently dangerous, not because of the riders skills or lack thereof and not because of other drivers. There's just a greater risk of injury or death when you're a projectile.

Enjoy the ride, but know the risks. Adding a big noise doesn't make you safer in my opinion. It just makes you more annoying.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would have to agree on the sound thing, especially on the highway. I have been startled many times by a bike flying by me on the highway. Never heard them coming up from behind until they were going past me. I am not anti biker either, I actually love bikes and owned one for several years, up until my first child was born and at that time made the decision to get rid of it. I felt it was no longer worth the risk having the responsibility of raising a family. I had almost been hit at least 4 times by drivers that simply did not see me coming. I am of the belief that our brains are simply not trained to look for bikes on the roads. We look for cars. It takes an added level of observation to look for that bike in the mirror or corner and many people simply miss them. I have always driven/rode with the assumption that "the other guy" is not going to do what you "think" he is supposed to do. if you do that you can get killed. I never "assume" someone is going to stop just because there is a light or sign there. 

With all my years of highway driving and especially driving into Toronto I am astounded by the absolute stupidity of these kids on the crotch rockets and the outrageous speeds and stunts they pull on those roads. Of course every year we read the papers with dozens of them getting killed. Of all the accidents you read in towns and cities it is usually a car pulling out in front of them, they just don't see them and they certainly don't hear them. They are a joy to ride on open roads and highways but there is always a risk involved, the careful and responsible bike riders are not usually at fault.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Or unwanted hockey cards....usually the Habs.

Peace, Mooh.


ed2000 said:


> True story. As a Kid we used cardboard on both sides of the wheel held on by 4 clothes pegs on each side = V8


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> Or unwanted hockey cards....usually the Habs.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


does anyone remember playing "leanies" up against the school walls at lunch time with your hockey cards?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Start with background sound of several young boys standing together chewing gum loudly.

Now mumble (while chewing gum loudly) "got'm, got'm,got'm, Need'm, WANNA trade!?, Wadya got?...nope, you sure?, OK, got'm, got'm, need'm................"

Sorry for the continuation of the derail. Memories came flooding back.

Like GuitarsCanada, I have been very startled by bikes passing me on the hiway.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> does anyone remember playing "leanies" up against the school walls at lunch time with your hockey cards?


I do! We used to call it "flips".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would have to agree on the sound thing, especially on the highway. I have been startled many times by a bike flying by me on the highway. Never heard them coming up from behind until they were going past me. I am not anti biker either, I actually love bikes and owned one for several years, up until my first child was born and at that time made the decision to get rid of it. I felt it was no longer worth the risk having the responsibility of raising a family. I had almost been hit at least 4 times by drivers that simply did not see me coming. I am of the belief that our brains are simply not trained to look for bikes on the roads. We look for cars. It takes an added level of observation to look for that bike in the mirror or corner and many people simply miss them. I have always driven/rode with the assumption that "the other guy" is not going to do what you "think" he is supposed to do. if you do that you can get killed. I never "assume" someone is going to stop just because there is a light or sign there.
> 
> With all my years of highway driving and especially driving into Toronto I am astounded by the absolute stupidity of these kids on the crotch rockets and the outrageous speeds and stunts they pull on those roads. Of course every year we read the papers with dozens of them getting killed. Of all the accidents you read in towns and cities it is usually a car pulling out in front of them, they just don't see them and they certainly don't hear them. They are a joy to ride on open roads and highways but there is always a risk involved, the careful and responsible bike riders are not usually at fault.


I was riding at the time DLR (daytime running lights) came out in cars. I was really against those because that headlight always on was one advantage mc's had over cars and trucks. Now they are just those small, easy to miss objects again. 

I don't believe loud pipes have saved a life, I think they are used for other reasons. And I like to speculate what those are (putting on my amateur psychologist hat). Same with young fellers and their huge pick-ups that they need a step ladder to get into. Useless for offroading (except in a few rare circumstances), useless around town. What tiny little piece of their own anatomy are they compensating for? Some of 'em even hanging replacement balls on the back to make up for their peas.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> I do! We used to call it "flips".


For us I think "flips" meant letting the card flip to the ground from waist height. Whoever got "face-up" won the round.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's a bit of insight into the mindset of the guy who mod's his exhaust for volume and can't shift until he redlines it;

Last Sunday morning I'm driving my wife to work in Jackson's Point Ont. almost there we're driving along Hedge Road westbound into JP, it's almost two Kilometers of lakefront cottages with a sprinkle of original homes, driveways filled with cars, place is packed. 

On a quite Sunday at 7:15am and this asshole in front of us on a hog is cruising the 40k speed limit in second gear at best, the entire way, can't figure out how to shift up, throttle on throttle off bang bang bang the whole way, stupid modified exhaust loud to the point that even my wife says, what an ahole.

I follow this guy into town and south down the main road heading for coffee and he start's slowing down, no signals of course, then he pulls into the local ontario housing project, where he starts cruising at 5 km in 3th gear to the point it's almost stalling so he can keep the noise down.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I was riding at the time DLR (daytime running lights) came out in cars. I was really against those because that headlight always on was one advantage mc's had over cars and trucks. Now they are just those small, easy to miss objects again.
> 
> I don't believe loud pipes have saved a life, I think they are used for other reasons. And I like to speculate what those are (putting on my amateur psychologist hat). Same with young fellers and their huge pick-ups that they need a step ladder to get into. Useless for offroading (except in a few rare circumstances), useless around town. What tiny little piece of their own anatomy are they compensating for? Some of 'em even hanging replacement balls on the back to make up for their peas.


So funny but sometimes so true! There's also the Napoleon complex!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

The city of Edmonton is stepping up to begin charging the owners of loud motorcycles and other vehicles. Hoo-rah! Let's hope it spreads.

Edmonton’s long war against loud vehicles could be at a turning point — thanks in part to $250 fines

_Automated sound-measuring technology and cameras will be accompanied by a peace officer who can hand out tickets.
...
When the program launches, Edmonton peace officers will be able to hand out $250 fines to drivers of vehicles that are louder than 85 decibels, the level at which noise can become harmful to our hearing._


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

resurrecting a four year old thread to help bring the bad guys to justice.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just another cash cow for edmonton that so far has been drifting around for at least 10 years and lead by some fool who has a woody against motorcyclists.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Just another cash cow for edmonton that so far has been drifting around for at least 10 years and lead by some fool who has a woody against motorcyclists.


yea, I don't exactly remember what happened but the last time they spent a bunch of time and money doing this it was all struck down in court


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, a couple of things. The bylaw says a certain decibel reading at a certain rpm with the meter at a certain distance from the pipes. The decibel reading is different for bikes with less than or more then 3 or 4 cylinders. And I believe at a different rpm. Profiling certain two cylinder motorcycles maybe? Also, on a lot of vehicles how to you tell when it is doing a certain rpm? The two trucks and 4 cars my brothers and I own don’t come with tacs. My 77 Harley didn’t have one either. Nor do the bikes i’m Looking at now. As far as I know a certified dwell tac is not part of the supplied equipment. Plus there are vehicles that they can’t test because of the placement of the end of the exhaust. If you check with the Edmonton police site it states that it is set up for motor cycles. Most places already have laws as to the noise level of vehicles in their bylaws. Another reason things have been bounced is that w stock vehicles fresh from the factory failed the testing yet the were legal outside of Edmonton. The Vespa guy is making noise again and it will probably die, again.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

boyscout said:


> The city of Edmonton is stepping up to begin charging the owners of loud motorcycles and other vehicles. Hoo-rah! Let's hope it spreads.
> 
> Edmonton’s long war against loud vehicles could be at a turning point — thanks in part to $250 fines
> 
> ...





Electraglide said:


> Well, a couple of things. The bylaw says a certain decibel reading at a certain rpm with the meter at a certain distance from the pipes. The decibel reading is different for bikes with less than or more then 3 or 4 cylinders. And I believe at a different rpm. Profiling certain two cylinder motorcycles maybe? Also, on a lot of vehicles how to you tell when it is doing a certain rpm? The two trucks and 4 cars my brothers and I own don’t come with tacs. My 77 Harley didn’t have one either. Nor do the bikes i’m Looking at now. As far as I know a certified dwell tac is not part of the supplied equipment. Plus there are vehicles that they can’t test because of the placement of the end of the exhaust. If you check with the Edmonton police site it states that it is set up for motor cycles. Most places already have laws as to the noise level of vehicles in their bylaws. Another reason things have been bounced is that w stock vehicles fresh from the factory failed the testing yet the were legal outside of Edmonton. The Vespa guy is making noise again and it will probably die, again.


there was a little town in pennsylvania that tried this. they were a popular place for bikers to stop for burgers and beer, etc. aside from the decibel meter, any bike not wearing stock pipes automatically got a ticket. the next year, no bikers. none. that winter, shop owners groused about lost revenue and the law was repealed. the bikers didn't come back like they used to, and alot of businesses closed. i'm not a loud pipes guy by any means, but when looking for solutions, you can't trust the gov't and their knee jerk reactionism. there is a way to do it without getting trigger happy with fines.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> there was a little town in pennsylvania that tried this. they were a popular place for bikers to stop for burgers and beer, etc. aside from the decibel meter, any bike not wearing stock pipes automatically got a ticket. the next year, no bikers. none. that winter, shop owners groused about lost revenue and the law was repealed. the bikers didn't come back like they used to, and alot of businesses closed. i'm not a loud pipes guy by any means, but when looking for solutions, you can't trust the gov't and their knee jerk reactionism. there is a way to do it without getting trigger happy with fines.


It's easy enough and we only need one law: The "Asshole Law". Applied judiciously it will cover any and all transgressions.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> there was a little town in pennsylvania that tried this. they were a popular place for bikers to stop for burgers and beer, etc. aside from the decibel meter, any bike not wearing stock pipes automatically got a ticket. the next year, no bikers. none. that winter, shop owners groused about lost revenue and the law was repealed. the bikers didn't come back like they used to, and alot of businesses closed. i'm not a loud pipes guy by any means, but when looking for solutions, you can't trust the gov't and their knee jerk reactionism. there is a way to do it without getting trigger happy with fines.


Squeaky wheel gets the grease...errr...noisy pipes get the shaft...errr...the town gets screwed.

Going back a couple of years in our quiet, mature neighbourhood in the 'burbs, we had some great neighbours across the street who sold due to some mobility issues due to illness and couldn't keep up with the yard work. Somebody bought it and immediately rented it to a family that had adult children, each with a diesel truck who idled every morning at 6am, 50 feet from my bedroom window. My wife LOVED it. SMH. That family finally moved out but the next crew to move in were a younger family with three little ones who's dad had himself a loud as hell bike which he road to work every damn morning from May to September. Ugh. He'd fire it up at 6am and my wife and I would jump up scared out of our minds. I spoke to him a few times about it and while he'd do his best to throttle down while he made his way out of the neighbourhood he still had to start the bike, and I get that. BUT WHY SO GODDAMN LOUD!!!??? They finally moved out (a midnight run I suspect because one day they were there and the next day the owner was ripping out carpet) and now we've got a guy with a couple of teenage kids who are actually decent enough neighbours, for a welcome change, although one of the boys has taken to playing basketball at 10pm in their driveway...again, 50 feet from my bedroom window. Thump...thump...thump...thump. LOL...better than diesel trucks and loud as hell bikes, if you ask me.

Anyway, why so effin' loud is all I want to know?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

boyscout said:


> The city of Edmonton is stepping up to begin charging the owners of loud motorcycles and other vehicles. Hoo-rah! Let's hope it spreads.
> 
> Edmonton’s long war against loud vehicles could be at a turning point — thanks in part to $250 fines
> 
> ...


how miserable of a person you must be. in one thread you want the cops out of your business all together, in this one you're giving them the ol 'Hoo-ray!'. I suspect you'll never be happy and will whine and moan until the day you die. I blame your daddy for not beating you enough or possibly beating you too much,., most likely though, it was both


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

loud pipes have a time and place, I actually love the sound of a proper fit and tuning on a motorcycle. trucks? meh, but whatevs. did all of mine, failed the first time and didn't know when or where to punch it. after a few years I had it figured out. keep the neighbours happy, take it to the scene on Friday night or rev it up riding through the mountain tunnels on the highways. I may be pumped about what I have but that don't mean everybody is.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lotta sport bikes go rippin by on the highway near where I live; often late at night / early morning. They sound like F1 cars. Don’t bother me none.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Now if we could just get someone to do something about "leaf" blowers in the middle of a nice quiet summer afternoon ................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Now if we could just get someone to do something about "leaf" blowers in the middle of a nice quiet summer afternoon ................


yes, in remembrance of @Milkman


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Lotta sport bikes go rippin by on the highway near where I live; often late at night / early morning. They sound like F1 cars. Don’t bother me none.


Love that sound!
spent way too much time and money trying to emulate it


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Love that sound!
> spent way too much time and money trying to emulate it


Modded Blues Jr.?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Y'all would hate me way more in person. @Chitmo hears me coming for 10 minutes before I get to his house.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This is what the bikers need.



 Got to get the red card though.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

One for the sport bikers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Modded Blues Jr.?


...with a full Graves exhaust.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Y'all would hate me way more in person. @Chitmo hears me coming for 10 minutes before I get to his house.


My 77 was like that and the one bike I'm looking at right now is even louder. There's someone near here with a Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 with a welding rig in the back. I used to hear it when I first moved in but now I sleep thru it, the same as the planes which are louder. My 'Glide had stock pipes on it. When I left for work at 5:30 in the morning it was loud. If I left at 7:30 it was quiet. 
Cheezy.....if Pennsylvania is the same as Vermont you have more kinds of cops than you can beat with a stick and they all want their cut.




 just for the hell of it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> My 77 was like that and the one bike I'm looking at right now is even louder. There's someone near here with a Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 with a welding rig in the back. I used to hear it when I first moved in but now I sleep thru it, the same as the planes which are louder. My 'Glide had stock pipes on it. When I left for work at 5:30 in the morning it was loud. If I left at 7:30 it was quiet.
> Cheezy.....if Pennsylvania is the same as Vermont you have more kinds of cops than you can beat with a stick and they all want their cut.
> 
> 
> ...


My auto-x CRX is straight piped, and my motorcycle is 2-stroke.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> My auto-x CRX is straight piped, and my motorcycle is 2-stroke.


Noisey sob. 

Depending on what gear I was in when I backed off too fast she'd bark and shoot flames.....and set off car alarms. My friends always knew when I was coming.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

pipe colour is still OK


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> pipe colour is still OK


It got bluer on a run to the Okanagan and back and on occasion would get rusty in the rain. The oldest part of the bike is '37 and the newest aside fron the tires is '77. If it didn't need it then it wasn't on it. The only reason it had signal lights on it was to get it past the out of province inspection. They came off shortly after the pic was taken. 

This is what it looked like just before I took it to Sacramento. That trip took 34 hrs. It was down for a while because of a flat front tire and later getting and replacing the primary drive belt.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> just for the hell of it.


He's not the only one who hears that, but is likely among few in that vicinity who want to. Probably a grossly-oversized ego in proportion to the attention-getting noise he makes. He's an inconsiderate asshole.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't really have a problem with loud pipes or loud cars. I do have a problem with the owners who choose to use them as a dick-swinging thing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't really have a problem with loud pipes or loud cars. I do have a problem with the owners who choose to use them as a dick-swinging thing.


do you think the guys that complain about the pipes are actually jealous of the dick-swingers? maybe the swinging, maybe the pipes or maybe the dicks?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> do you think the guys that complain about the pipes are actually jealous of the dick-swingers? maybe the swinging, maybe the pipes or maybe the dicks?


Ummmm ..... no.

But I have a really big amp and more guitars than you


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Ummmm ..... no.
> 
> But I have a really big amp and more guitars than you


I bet you have a wireless system instead of a 20ft cable


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> He's not the only one who hears that, but is likely among few in that vicinity who want to. Probably a grossly-oversized ego in proportion to the attention-getting noise he makes. He's an inconsiderate asshole.


Looks like a semi commercial/industrial area with a moderate to heavy traffic flow, depending on the time of day, and probably on a bus route. At this time of day it is likely few in that vicinity give a flying f*** about the noise from the bike. The guy could be a minister in his church, a police officer, a media person or a colonel in his local militia. He might also play guitar. Who knows. Inconsiderate? Given where he is, the time of day and the flow of traffic through the intersection (possibly the light just turned amber and who here among us, other than you maybe, doesn't on occasion race an amber light?), I wouldn't call him inconsiderate. Asshole with a grossly oversized ego? Maybe but aren't we all at times. 
Nice bike by the way. 96cu or maybe a 103cu. I would have put a bit of an up sweep on the fish tails, make it easier to back up to the curb, and gotten rid of the tassel on the brake lever.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Going by this video the loudest bike was a 78.9 DBa at a lot more than the specified rpm and a lot louder than the bike in the other video. In a nut shell, all legal.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Going by this video the loudest bike was a 78.9 DBa at a lot more than the specified rpm and a lot louder than the bike in the other video. In a nut shell, all legal.


it sounds like the meter and the bikes are broken. thats expected for a Harley but I'm surprised the meter would go faulty


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I bet you have a wireless system instead of a 20ft cable


I do!

But I lied about the big amp


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> it sounds like the meter and the bikes are broken. thats expected for a Harley but I'm surprised the meter would go faulty


Nah, nothing wrong with either the meter or most of the bikes. The number 5 bike sounds a little off.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Looks like a semi commercial/industrial area with a moderate to heavy traffic flow, depending on the time of day, and probably on a bus route. At this time of day it is likely few in that vicinity give a flying f*** about the noise from the bike. The guy could be a minister in his church, a police officer, a media person or a colonel in his local militia. He might also play guitar. Who knows. Inconsiderate? Given where he is, the time of day and the flow of traffic through the intersection (possibly the light just turned amber and who here among us, other than you maybe, doesn't on occasion race an amber light?), I wouldn't call him inconsiderate. Asshole with a grossly oversized ego? Maybe but aren't we all at times.
> Nice bike by the way. 96cu or maybe a 103cu. I would have put a bit of an up sweep on the fish tails, make it easier to back up to the curb, and gotten rid of the tassel on the brake lever.


Maybe your vision is as selective as your hearing and your imagination. It's obviously fully-residential across the street in that video and I have no trouble imagining over 100 people hearing that asshole (and barely-noticing buses) and almost none of them thinking, "How nice that he's out there enjoying himself." Also if his disruption is OK by you because you've deemed it a busy commercial area, is that the only place he rides? Does he park the bike there and walk home?

Yeah, he's spreading that pollution everywhere, and probably proud of it.

Harleys on the manufacturing line in Milwaukee have a special-colored tag on them if they're being shipped to Australia because they get a different, quieter, factory exhaust system as required by national law there. A motorcycle manufactured after 1985 putting out more than 94 decibels at any engine speed, not just at idle, gets its owner a hefty fine and requirement to prove compliance after improvements to the exhaust system. Sounds good to me.

BTW, Harleys still get 12% of the noisy-vehicle citations even though they represent only 4% of the vehicles on the road. Also, incidence of motorcycle-related deaths has remained virtually unchanged (in proportion to the growing number of riders) in Australia since noise regulations were implemented, revealing that loud-motorcyclists' claim that they need loud pipes for safety is just another thin rationalization for their selfish behavior.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> My 77 was like that and the one bike I'm looking at right now is even louder. There's someone near here with a Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 with a welding rig in the back. I used to hear it when I first moved in but now I sleep thru it, the same as the planes which are louder. My 'Glide had stock pipes on it. When I left for work at 5:30 in the morning it was loud. If I left at 7:30 it was quiet.
> Cheezy.....if Pennsylvania is the same as Vermont you have more kinds of cops than you can beat with a stick and they all want their cut.
> 
> 
> ...


Handle bars looked (in my opinion) stupid - looked like he was gonna fall over. Also, doesn't anybody kick a bike over anymore? Or do they all have electric starts and stereos?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wondering where you got your figures from? Harleys represent 4% of the vehicles on the road? In 2018 there were a bit more than 3,550,000 vehicles registered in Alberta. Approximately 104,000 were motorcycles and mopeds. Something doesn't add up here because 4% of 3,550,000 is a tad more than 104,000....38,000 more if the calculator on my phone can be believed. https://open.alberta.ca/dataset/553...4-8379-f63e0a7b8f98/download/vehstyle2018.pdf
As far as bikes coming off the Harley assembly lines goes, the bikes for Canada and other countries in the world are color coded too....for among other things exhaust systems. Those exhaust systems comply with what ever country they are going to. Just the same as any other bike Mfc.. By the way, why are you quoting figures from Australia? I've been a Canadian for 70 years and a rider for almost that long and I have yet to hear that aside from my niece we've become Australian. Canada's vehicle noise bylaws for motorcycles are actually a bit stricter. Most are 85 Dba. tho they vary a bit province to province and town to town.
If you looked at Canadian statistics you would probably find that incidents of all motor vehicle related deaths have remained virtually the same in proportion to the growing number of vehicles since noise regulations were implemented. That probably includes fools wearing headsets and ear phones who get run over because the didn't hear the vehicle.....(how do you not hear a train?). As far as motorcycle related deaths go (and this is based only on personal experience) I'd say in probably 95% of those deaths noise has no bearing at all. In two vehicle crashes not seeing the motorcycle is a big excuse but then people run into city and school buses to because they didn't see them. I was stopped at a red light in Vancouver when a lady ran into me. When I asked why she didn't stop she said she hadn't seen me. As I walked away from her to check my bike for damage my boot didn't see her door or her headlights.
Back to the guy in the video, To me it doesn't look like a fully residential area directly across the street and it looks like he is possibly coming from someplace where he could have had a meal. I'd say that it's quite possible that he works in the area.
Anyway, enough of this chit chat for now. I'm going to get it together and go look at a few more bikes today.....the louder the better as far as I'm concerned.
@allthumbs56.....nothing wrong with the bars, quite comfortable to ride with and you almost never fall over once you get used to them. Kick systems haven't been on most bikes for years.....when you do see bikes with kick start usually it's an older bike and a lot of the ones after 1950 have electric starts too. The only new bikes that I can think of right now that have kick pedals are the various BMW R75 clones like the Ural. There's actually not a lot of bikes that come with stereos and most of those that do have them as an option. The 'Glide had an aftermarket stereo in it. Found that kinda nice when you were stuck in traffic and on long runs. I'd plug a usb flash drive in and go.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> @allthumbs56.....nothing wrong with the bars, quite comfortable to ride with and you almost never fall over once you get used to them. Kick systems haven't been on most bikes for years.....when you do see bikes with kick start usually it's an older bike and *a lot of the ones after 1950 have electric starts too*. The only new bikes that I can think of right now that have kick pedals are the various BMW R75 clones like the Ural. There's actually not a lot of bikes that come with stereos and most of those that do have them as an option. The 'Glide had an aftermarket stereo in it. Found that kinda nice when you were stuck in traffic and on long runs. I'd plug a usb flash drive in and go.


Don't think we saw electric starts until 1969 at the earliest. My 73' Yammy 650 has one - but that's the only one I think I've owned.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Just wondering where you got your figures from?


From Australia!

I wrote about Harley being required to send less-noisy bikes to Australia, and then the fact that Harleys nevertheless under Australian noise abatement laws still represent about three times as many of the noise citations as their proportion of vehicles on the road, and then the fact that quieter bikes have not led to an increase in deaths in Australia.



Electraglide said:


> Canada's vehicle noise bylaws for motorcycles are actually a bit stricter. Most are 85 Dba. tho they vary a bit province to province and town to town.


In Canada it's a patchwork as you say, left to the provinces, but the one thing that's consistent is near-zero enforcement. Slightly tougher under the RCMP out west, pretty much zero here.



Electraglide said:


> If you looked at Canadian statistics you would probably find that incidents of all motor vehicle related deaths have remained virtually the same in proportion to the growing number of vehicles since noise regulations were implemented.


That's exactly what I reported from the Australian statistics, the difference being the application of national law and higher levels of enforcement leading to quieter bikes yet deaths (in proportion) have remained the same. (There have been more motorcycle deaths, a lot more, but they have remained in proportion to the growing number of riders.)



Electraglide said:


> As far as motorcycle related deaths go (and this is based only on personal experience) I'd say in probably 95% of those deaths noise has no bearing at all.


Well thanks for that. Many other proponents of loud pipes insist that they need them to make other drivers aware they are there... it's a safety thing, they claim. It's bull.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

we've had so much fun here over the years, this thread just keeps delivering.










let him have it @boyscout 

don't let him tell you how it is @Electraglide


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> we've had so much fun here over the years, this thread just keeps delivering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put a muffler on your truck son and polish those bitch balls


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Put a muffler on your truck son and polish those bitch balls


easy for a self appointed motorcycle expert to type all that out after getting owned in a motorcycle pipes debate by a invalid girl scout leader. don't let facts and statistics hit you on the way out


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Don't think we saw electric starts until 1969 at the earliest. My 73' Yammy 650 has one - but that's the only one I think I've owned.


I remember my friend Rob using a screw driver across the posts of the starter of his '65 Glide, but various other manufacturers had them a lot earlier. Indian for one started in 1914. Harley offered them as an option '64 I think. I think some Honda's had them in the mid 50's back in Japan.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> From Australia!
> 
> I wrote about Harley being required to send less-noisy bikes to Australia, and then the fact that Harleys nevertheless under Australian noise abatement laws still represent about three times as many of the noise citations as their proportion of vehicles on the road, and then the fact that quieter bikes have not led to an increase in deaths in Australia.
> 
> ...


Yeah, when you get left turned or left laned by a car, noise is the least important thing. Left turns are 42 % of motorcycle accidents. 
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-top-cause-of-motorcycle-accidents-and-deaths
From personal experience I still say that loud pipes save lives. I notice that when your bike is loud most drivers look up and see you and then don't run into you. As far as Harleys being the most ticketed in Australia, Australia has written the book on profiling and persecuting Bikies in general and Harleys in particular. One would think that the quieter bikes would lead to a decrease in deaths anywhere. Not so. As far as Harleys getting the most tickets I think that Harleys represent the most bikes there. They get the tickets because they are loud and don't get smashed all over the road. Could you post the figures you have including those that say Harleys get 3 times as many tickets.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> As far as Harleys getting the most tickets I think that Harleys represent the most bikes there. They get the tickets because they are loud and don't get smashed all over the road. *Could you post the figures you have including those that say Harleys get 3 times as many tickets.*


They're in the following report from Australia.

Bikers got 12% of the citations but are only 4% of the vehicles on the road - that's where the "three times as many" comes from. The overwhelming majority of the bikers that got citations were riding Harleys.

EPA releases noisy motorbike notices data


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> They're in the following report from Australia.
> 
> Bikers got 12% of the citations but are only 4% of the vehicles on the road - that's where the "three times as many" comes from. The overwhelming majority of the bikers that got citations were riding Harleys.
> 
> EPA releases noisy motorbike notices data


Having ridden Harleys for more than 27 years I know that if there are 10 bikes in a group and there is one Harley the Harley will get pulled over and stopped and checked first. Plus, Harleys were the biggest selling road bike there for 2017 and have been for quite a few years.
Australian Motorcycle Sales Figures and motorcycle market study
Anyway, I don't see what motorcycle citations has to do with anything. These figures are not for Australia, they're for Victoria State, capital Melbourne. 6.6 million people live in Victoria, 5 million live in Melbourne. If they tested motorcycles here the same way they test them in Australia there would probably be less tickets issued here. 
By the way, what type of motorcycle do you ride?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I remember my friend Rob using a screw driver across the posts of the starter of his '65 Glide, but various other manufacturers had them a lot earlier. Indian for one started in 1914. Harley offered them as an option '64 I think. I think some Honda's had them in the mid 50's back in Japan.


I was pretty young in the 60's. My dad was a dealer for Yamaha, Ducati, Triumph, BSA, Norton and Bultaco. Can't speak for Harleys but the first that dad sold with an electric start was the 72' Yammy XS650. My brother and I equally share a 53' Ariel 500 that was our dad's and that sucker could sure use it - it'll break your leg if you're not careful


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a 250 Bultaco dirt bike. Handled way better than my Yahaha DT400.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I was pretty young in the 60's. My dad was a dealer for Yamaha, Ducati, Triumph, BSA, Norton and Bultaco. Can't speak for Harleys but the first that dad sold with an electric start was the 72' Yammy XS650. My brother and I equally share a 53' Ariel 500 that was our dad's and that sucker could sure use it - it'll break your leg if you're not careful


When I worked in the garage in Vernon one of the "old"guys, George used to bring his bikes in to go over. He had a few. He was a friend of Art Gavel and Walt Healy so we're talking really old school biker here. He didn't ride two wheels anymore, he had a souped up 1600 VW trike that he would pick up the girls with. One of the bikes he had was a '52 Triumph T Bird. That's part of the reason mthe same way as the Triumphy knee goes. I changed the oil, gave it a tune up, lubed all the cables and gave it a kick.....and it kicked back, hard. Took my knee about a week to come back to normal size and it still goes out on occasion 40 years later. 
I think that George, like Walt and Art had ridden with Ace Hy out of Calgary back in the day. Walt was an original member back in '38 and so was Art. One of the members in the late 40s and early 50s was Maurice Lapensee. From what his daughter said he also played guitar in the Calgary area. His amp was one of the Symphonics that I used to own. Ace-Hy Motorcycle Club Calgary Alberta – Greg Williams Like the Triumph and your 53 Ariel 500 these bikes were not quiet, even when stock.
My older brothers BSA Gold Star that he bought used in '63 and my Norton Commando were known to kick back too. The Norton did my knee the same way the Triumph did in '91.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The dB readings in that bike sound off are a joke. Taken with some phone app from far enough away that it doesn't even matter who's furthest from the phone. In this case all the number is used for is to compare the bikes loudness.
Proper readings are taken with a real db meter, typically at 1 meter from the exhaust outlet.
80db is typical piano practice level. If you think those bikes were all quieter than that then I guess you have no hearing left at all. You can probably thank your pipes for that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> The dB readings in that bike sound off are a joke. Taken with some phone app from far enough away that it doesn't even matter who's furthest from the phone. In this case all the number is used for is to compare the bikes loudness.
> Proper readings are taken with a real db meter, typically at 1 meter from the exhaust outlet.
> 80db is typical piano practice level. If you think those bikes were all quieter than that then I guess you have no hearing left at all. You can probably thank your pipes for that.


Nope, things like standing too close to the stage to see and hear groups like Yes, Hendrix, Downchild, Pink Floyd and ZZ Top. I figure the sound off balances out quoting Australian rules and figures for Canada and is about as accurarte as what edmonton has been using and seems to still be using
. "The City of Edmonton has turned off all four of its LCD noise displays being used as part of a pilot project to measure how loud vehicles are. While the displays have been turned off, they’re still collecting data, Dyck said. Cameras are also part of the 2018 pilot. They’re located on Jasper Avenue from 109 Street to 124 Street, 114 Street south from 82 Avenue and into Belgravia, Groat Road, 137 Avenue between 97 Street and 127 Street. Tickets are not yet being mailed out to offenders. After the testing period, there will eventually be enforcement, but an exact timeline is not yet known."







Now how is this accurate and fair and proper readings. Suppose there are 3 vehicles in sight of the camera and the microphone at the same time? Who gets the ticket, all three? 
This is part of edmonton's bylaw 14600 community standards act. "(3)A person may be found guilty of a contravention of this section whether or not the decibel levela)is measured...." in other words, if a bylaw officer or any other 'person of authority' says it's too loud you can be fined. based only on their ears. At least in Victoria State you have to go to a testing station. Used to be the same way in B.C. too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> easy for a self appointed motorcycle expert to type all that out after getting owned in a motorcycle pipes debate by a invalid girl scout leader. don't let facts and statistics hit you on the way out


easy for the guy with bitch balls on his truck to type out. especially a guy who seems to take pleasure in calling out and degrading other people. hope the bitch balls taste good


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I use a sound level meter everyday to check and balance my studio monitors prior to mixing. The video of the bike "test" is a joke, not because they are using a smart phone meter (they can be surprisingly accurate, and at the very least will offer a good "relative" level reading), but because they are not doing the more important set up for a test (relative distance, mic position, etc.).

I sit in a small mix room with monitors tuned to output 77dB to my ears when fed a fixed level noise source. Even at 79dB it would be possible to have a conversation with someone beside me without shouting in their ear.

But, what's the point of trying to convince someone who gets a woody from being the loudest that they are a terrible pain in the a$$ to the rest of us?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> These figures are not for Australia, they're for Victoria State, capital Melbourne. 6.6 million people live in Victoria, 5 million live in Melbourne.


Victoria is in Australia!

The numbers support the points that (a) despite new laws motorcycles still break Australia's reasonable anti-noise laws proportionately more than other vehicles on the roads and (b) the motorcycle death rate has not proportionately increased since new law required lower levels of noise from bikes newer than 1985.

Unless you have proof that the numbers misrepresent these points then why quibble? What seemed like a conversation has debased into a pissing match, perhaps because you were goaded out of being reasonable by one of the trolls here. You are an easy target for him.



Electraglide said:


> By the way, what type of motorcycle do you ride?


Nothing now. When I did it wasn't a Harley so you probably have bigger parts to swing and are a real man who should not be challenged for polluting the lives of thousands with the noise of your motorcycle.

FIN


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> easy for the guy with bitch balls on his truck to type out. especially a guy who seems to take pleasure in calling out and degrading other people. hope the bitch balls taste good


of course it’s easy, that’s why we do it. we’re not that different. either way I was hoping for more but you’re choking on your rage here and making less sense so I’ll leave you be. I’ll just add another set to the truck this afternoon and label them ‘Electraglide’


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 257228


very thread appropriate, size matters


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

aww , they got my best side.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> aww , they got my best side.


How can the front wheels still be on the ground?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> How can the front wheels still be on the ground?


the drivers balls are bigger so they counterbalance the whole jalopy


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> How can the front wheels still be on the ground?


There are no front wheels.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or driver ! autonomous before we got there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> There are no front wheels.


I can't be certain but I have this gut feeling that there *are* front wheels. Am I crazy?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

@boyscout.....if you want to go after pollution, both noise and otherwise, try these on for size. As far as riding a motorcycle goes, I figure you know what it's like when someone "doesn't see you" and their reaction when they hear you before they cross over into your lane. You'd also have a rough idea what happens when a diesel truck, probably with bitch balls, pulls up beside you at a light and then accelerates off. All the figures prove to me is that Australians like people every where still break the law . Nothing I can do about the parts swinging. Age and gravity have kicked in and they swing more than they used to. Nothing either of us can do about the troll. She is what she is.








Sorry vadsy, no bitch balls on this one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I can't be certain but I have this gut feeling that there *are* front wheels. Am I crazy?


The trailer is hooked up to the back of the tractor. There are no front wheels on the tractor. The wheels on the tractor act as a fulcrum. Basic physics. Looks like the load on the trailer is fairly well balanced.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 257228


Is that a unicorn?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 257228


A set of criadillas off to the butcher's. Soup in the making.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Sorry vadsy, no bitch balls on this one.


don’t be sorry. They’re right there. the dude is doing it right, they probably installed them when they tuned his exhaust to get optimal horsepower


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> don’t be sorry. They’re right there. the dude is doing it right, they probably installed them when they tuned his exhaust to get optimal horsepower


Look more like handcuffs to me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Look more like handcuffs to me.


to show the world he's handcuffed to a life of (one) awesome trucks, (two) ultimate horsepower and (three) unshakeable security in his manhood but seriously, put your glasses on it's a set of 'truck nuts'


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

vadsy said:


> to show the world he's handcuffed to a life of (one) awesome trucks, (two) ultimate horsepower and (three) unshakeable security in his manhood but seriously, put your glasses on it's a set of 'truck nuts'





Electraglide said:


> Look more like handcuffs to me.





vadsy said:


> to show the world he's handcuffed to a life of (one) awesome trucks, (two) ultimate horsepower and (three) unshakeable security in his manhood but seriously, put your glasses on it's a set of 'truck nuts'


I woulda thought it meant someone else already got his balls

Johnny


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You could be right; I thought handcuffs because I'm sorta familiar with them, especially the official kind. And, I don't know about you but I don't go checking out the nuts on anything, including someones truck, and being intimate with what they mean. Personally, I prefer and enjoy not being handcuffed to anything, unless she's about 25, well built, naked and giggly.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Personally, I prefer and enjoy not being handcuffed to anything, unless she's about 25, well built, naked and giggly.


Some how I don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Some how I don't think that is going to happen.


Enjoying not being handcuffed to anything or the naked and giggly 25 year old?








If it's good enough for him, even tho when I drank I wouldn't drink that beer (if I was sober).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> being handcuffed to anything, unless she's about 25, well built, naked and giggly.


Jiggly perhaps - giggly no. These days I don't want women laughing when I'm naked


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Jiggly perhaps - giggly no. These days I don't want women laughing when I'm naked


You can always turn off the light I guess tho I don't mind if they laugh, as long as they don't cry. Plus if she's giggling then I tickling her in the right spots.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I had a 250 Bultaco dirt bike. Handled way better than my Yahaha DT400.


I've still got a '77 DT175, and most of a '78 DT100, and maybe still pieces of a 250 too


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I had a 250 Bultaco dirt bike. Handled way better than my Yahaha DT400.


Closest I came to a dirt bike was a 1970 Sprite Trials bike with a German 360 motor in it. It was brought over as a kit bike so no taxes were paid. Got it from the lady I got the Lambretta from. Noisy as hell and kept the mosquitoes down but I wish I had it now.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Enjoying not being handcuffed to anything or the naked and giggly 25 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya but you ain't him. Your dreaming.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Ya but you ain't him. Your dreaming.


True about being him but I can still rent for a while. Most working girls don't care about what you look like as long as you have the money.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Last week I was waiting for a bus on Whyte Ave. when someone accelerated and there was this ticket issuing roar. It wasn't a cycle or '33 hotrod. It was a cream orange Audi R8.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> It was a cream orange Audi R8.


finally,., something in this thread that can back up its noise with speed and horsepower


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with speed and horsepower. Maybe not as fast as an Audi R8 on the top end but how fast would that Audi be pulling the same weight. 90+ mph in a semi pulling a trailer can be fun.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, like turning over a field with a 10-bottom plow, all that awesome torque!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> It was a cream orange Audi R8.


 deserves a ticket for the color alone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> deserves a ticket for the color alone.


don’t be silly


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

you're right ... should have a ticket buying for the V8 in it .

not to worry , he'll be paying a lot more when he has to get it rebuilt , again and again and again.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> you're right ... should have a ticket buying for the V8 in it .
> 
> not to worry , he'll be paying a lot more when he has to get it rebuilt , again and again and again.


isn't it a V10 made by Lamborghini? are they terrible, I dunno. I just buy based on brand names, hype and marketing.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Audi V8 blow up more often than the American Motor's straight 6 (258) that was warrantied for 5 minutes or 5 miles , whichever came first.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The first gen 4.2 coupe had a V8 while the 5.2 had the V10. The second gen is V10. The R8 RWS is rear wheel drive. If I had the money I wouldn't buy one. I'd buy the bike I want, fix up one of the GMCs and spend the $100,000 + that's left on partying and traveling.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> The first gen 4.2 coupe had a V8 while the 5.2 had the V10. The second gen is V10. The R8 RWS is rear wheel drive. If I had the money I wouldn't buy one. I'd buy the bike I want, fix up one of the GMCs and spend the $100,000 + that's left on partying and traveling.


really? I didn’t have you pegged for much of bike guy


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> really? I didn’t have you pegged for much of bike guy


Well, you know, you gotta do something. Just never could see spending a lot of money on some stuff and not spending any on myself. Personally I find a lot of the new cars boring, no matter how fast they go.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The first gen 4.2 coupe had a V8 while the 5.2 had the V10. The second gen is V10. The R8 RWS is rear wheel drive. If I had the money I wouldn't buy one. I'd buy the bike I want, fix up one of the GMCs and spend the $100,000 + that's left on partying and traveling.


Silly me, I don't know much about Audis. I figured that an "R8"was a reissue from the 50's


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope. More like a Gallardo with German tailors.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

While waiting for a bus yesterday after my motorcycle test ride I see a '66 Galaxie 500 2dr. sitting at the light, waiting for a green. Except for the rear wheels the car looked fairly stock and the driver looked like he had bought it new when he was about 16. A kid (someone under 35) in a newer Honda go fast car pulls up beside him and starts to gun him.....revving the engine, that sort of thing. The old guy just sits there not looking. Just listening to his music I guess, but I notice he pulls the shifter into low. Then I could hear Glass packs start to rumble. The light changes, the nose of the Galaxie comes up and there's rubber on the road. Sounded like he might have had an Interceptor under the hood. I could still hear him 2 blocks away and it sounded good. The Honda just sounded annoying. I doubt that he caught the Galaxie in the 4 blocks from one light to the next.
As far as bikes go, this one is for sale in BC in the Kelowna area. It should have a nice sound coming from those straight pipes.









It's not a kick start, the bars are a bit low and it's at the upper end of the years I'm looking at but it would do.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Some dude at the end of my cul-de-sac has a bike with straight pipes that he rides to work every morning at 7AM. If I jammed at 7AM, the neighbors would probably hate me as much as we all hate this guy (mid-life crisis in full-on mode, no doubt).
> 
> I think it should be noted that my (in fact most of our) hobby is in fact making noise. It is the end result of what we are seeking. If a motor-cyclist's end result is making noise, they are in the wrong game. Their end result should be freedom/movement/wind-in-the-face and have nothing to do with disturbing everyone else needlessly.



Harley is coming out soon with an electric bike-wonder what these knuckle draggers will do then for noise? (No-don't tell me...)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug B said:


> Harley is coming out soon with an electric bike-wonder what these knuckle draggers will do then for noise? (No-don't tell me...)


Something out of Tron perhaps, and maybe 20-somethings will embrace them. Old guys like me just want to throw up a little .............................








I like that they still make it look like it has a fuel tank and I'm sure it performs just fine, but wrapping my knees around a battery stack just doesn't cut it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Cheezy.....if Pennsylvania is the same as Vermont you have more kinds of cops than you can beat with a stick and they all want their cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is exactly the case . tons of cops, they all want some

that guy in the video is a non-ridin motherfucker. i can make tighter turns in a full sized pickup truck. i dont think he even knows that he should be embarrassed by his lack of skill. 20+ yrs ago, i spent $30 and bought the video from this guy. Home - Ride Like A Pro, Inc. i don't duckwalk anymore, and i can make full lock turns without a problem, in either direction


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

It looks like he wanted to get under the overhang of the building to really irritate.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> that guy in the video is a non-ridin motherfucker. i can make tighter turns in a full sized pickup truck. i dont think he even knows that he should be embarrassed by his lack of skill. 20+ yrs ago, i spent $30 and bought the video from this guy. Home - Ride Like A Pro, Inc. i don't duckwalk anymore, and i can make full lock turns without a problem, in either direction


Absolutely. Another option is what they call a 'parade riding' course. Low speed control is critical. It's nice to be able to come to a full stop at a stop sign and carry on without having to put your foot down. (mind you, some ill-informed cops would take that as proof that you didn't stop  )


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Absolutely. Another option is what they call a 'parade riding' course. Low speed control is critical. It's nice to be able to come to a full stop at a stop sign and carry on without having to put your foot down. (mind you, some ill-informed cops would take that as proof that you didn't stop  )


jerry palladino is a former motor officer from ( i think) sarasota, or somewhere in fla. anyhow, he teaches all those techniques. when i used to practice it regularly, i was better at it. i took 2nd place at a bike rodeo in n.c. back in 03, because of what i learned. i would have gotten first place but i flubbed the hot dog run. my pillion partner was a lady i didn;t know, and filled in so i could compete.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> that is exactly the case . tons of cops, they all want some
> 
> that guy in the video is a non-ridin motherfucker. i can make tighter turns in a full sized pickup truck. i dont think he even knows that he should be embarrassed by his lack of skill. 20+ yrs ago, i spent $30 and bought the video from this guy. Home - Ride Like A Pro, Inc. i don't duckwalk anymore, and i can make full lock turns without a problem, in either direction


When I learned to do that, pull Brodies and other things, there weren't any videos or courses either. Closest thing to a video was The Wild Ones. Watched a lot of the older guys to see how they did things. Some of them had been motorcycle riders during the war and had been riding for years. I dropped bikes a lot and got road rash a bit but I learned.
@jb......in B.C. you have to have both feet on the ground when you come to a stop.....not doing that can get you a ticket that will stand up in court.
@allthumbs56.....you want a fast bike, get an electric. If you don't want to go to far, get an electric.


cheezyridr said:


> jerry palladino is a former motor officer from ( i think) sarasota, or somewhere in fla. anyhow, he teaches all those techniques. when i used to practice it regularly, i was better at it. i took 2nd place at a bike rodeo in n.c. back in 03, because of what i learned. i would have gotten first place but i flubbed the hot dog run. my pillion partner was a lady i didn;t know, and filled in so i could compete.


They teach you how to pull people in tires and push beer barrels in courses? How about doing "The husbands home"? Hot dogging it is about 95% the person swallowing the hot dog. The rider just has to keep the bike straight and slow. I never placed in any of the bike games/rodeos I was in.....just drank beer, had fun and occasionally dropped a bike.




As far as the guy in the video goes, you can tell he's a non-rider just by watching one little 5 second part of a short clip? I'd say he probably is a pretty good rider but then, who knows.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug B said:


> Harley is coming out soon with an electric bike-wonder what these knuckle draggers will do then for noise? (No-don't tell me...)


And you guys are bitching about loud pipes.




And these Knuckles seem to be dragin' pretty damned good.....especially the Handbanger. Not bad for street bikes,


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> As far as the guy in the video goes, you can tell he's a non-rider just by watching one little 5 second part of a short clip? I'd say he probably is a pretty good rider but then, who knows.


what i saw was a guy who had trouble controlling his machine . he had an obvious lack of confidence. look at it again. he's jerky with the clutch, he cant make a u turn with his feet up, even with the giant radius in his turn, he's afraid to lean the bike over and nearly rides into the bus shelter. you been riding long enough to spot when someone doesn't have confidence when making a manuever. i'd bet $20 there have been times you were out somewhere and saw a guy with an expensive bike that had all the cool gear, but had no skills. they drag their feet coming to a stop, or taking off in slow traffic. can't make slow turns in a parking lot. run wide in a turn cause they're scared to lean the bike over. if you're on sand/grass and dont want to turn like that, ok, i get it. but a dry sunny asphalt parking lot?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Doug B said:


> Harley is coming out soon with an electric bike-wonder what these knuckle draggers will do then for noise? (No-don't tell me...)


I suspect something along these lines.











For the most part, guys that ride something like this (or MC's with straight pipes or Civics with big subs) are just attention whores. 

Really, having the wind in your face has absolutely nothing to do with making a bunch of excess noise, annoying everyone in earshot. It's all about being seen by everyone on your bike (HD or goofy pedalbike or lowered car). I guess they think they look cool - although that isn't the general consensus with most people whose attention they attract. If they only knew how they really looked. LOL


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sometimes loud is fun, just gotta turn it up in the right place

I wonder if this thing is loud or runs on batteries.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I should have the right to shoot anybody on the spot for having a bike too loud.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Not shooting at us on the spot is called "gun control"


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I wonder if this thing is loud or runs on batteries.


makes no difference, it's a "ride once" machine ( just look at the seat , nasty)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> makes no difference, it's a "ride once" machine ( just look at the seat , nasty)


I betcha it’s like riding on a cloud


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> what i saw was a guy who had trouble controlling his machine . he had an obvious lack of confidence. look at it again. he's jerky with the clutch, he cant make a u turn with his feet up, even with the giant radius in his turn, he's afraid to lean the bike over and nearly rides into the bus shelter. you been riding long enough to spot when someone doesn't have confidence when making a manuever. i'd bet $20 there have been times you were out somewhere and saw a guy with an expensive bike that had all the cool gear, but had no skills. they drag their feet coming to a stop, or taking off in slow traffic. can't make slow turns in a parking lot. run wide in a turn cause they're scared to lean the bike over. if you're on sand/grass and dont want to turn like that, ok, i get it. but a dry sunny asphalt parking lot?


Like I said, you figured this out in 5 seconds? Hell, I've made turns like that and I've probably been riding for almost as long as he's been alive. But, I never took riding lessons from a video and an ex cop. Screw it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This is what they should sound like.



Box stocks so don't blame Harley.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> This is what they should sound like.
> 
> 
> 
> Box stocks so don't blame Harley.


I’m just gonna guess it sounds like a sewing machine


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

bikes / cars / trucks are built to conform with specified noise levels ..... 
it's what people do to them afterwards ... so blame the owners.

as for me? ... almost deaf, so it doesn't bother me one way or the other.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I’m just gonna guess it sounds like a sewing machine


Still got some rumble to keep the riders happy. Box stock bike.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> And you guys are bitching about loud pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, those electric Harleys don't sound so bad. Reminds me of my old slot car track mixed with my mom's sewing machine .................


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Hey, those electric Harleys don't sound so bad. Reminds me of my old slot car track mixed with my mom's sewing machine .................


Because it’s electric I wonder what size the motor is equal to. If it’s under a certain size you might not need a licence or a helmet. No helmet would be nice. On a different note sort of, does an have a turban rule like B.C. does. If you wear a turban you don’t need a helmet. Saw a couple of Honda riders on the weekend with turbans and no helmet.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just need a couple of hover boards and


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Because it’s electric I wonder what size the motor is equal to. If it’s under a certain size you might not need a licence or a helmet. No helmet would be nice. On a different note sort of, does an have a turban rule like B.C. does. If you wear a turban you don’t need a helmet. Saw a couple of Honda riders on the weekend with turbans and no helmet.


But would YOU ride one? I don't think I could.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> But would YOU ride one? I don't think I could.


Could and would are two different things. The way the seat/pegs are set up, I probably couldn't ride it for long but I'd ride it, if only to find out if it was as fast as they say it's supposed to be. If I had an extra $30,000+ kicking around would I buy one, nope. Same as an electric car, you're limited as to where you can go and how far and carrying some extra gas isn't an option. At 75 hp you'd have to wear a helmet unf


oldjoat said:


> just need a couple of hover boards and


I have about 5 hrs of bagpipe music on a flash drive from when I had the 'Glide.




as well as the classics.


oldjoat said:


> makes no difference, it's a "ride once" machine ( just look at the seat , nasty)











This is a lot more comfortable. And gun control, hitting your target with a double tap every time.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Like I said, you figured this out in 5 seconds? Hell, I've made turns like that and I've probably been riding for almost as long as he's been alive. But, I never took riding lessons from a video and an ex cop. Screw it.


i don't understand why it bothers you so much. i didn't point it out to piss you off. learning is a good thing, no matter where the knowledge comes from, as long as what you learn has value. 
are slow speed handling skills the most important? no, i think situational awareness is. (my opinion) 
some of the reasons i put so much value on slow speed handling are 
a) they are easily learned. i learned (initially in 3 practice sessions about an hour each
b) making a u turn in a one way street w/o putting your feet down is way cooler looking and faster than duck walking a 3 point turn on a heavy bike
c) those skills translate into better control in many other situations. 
d)they inspire confidence and allow you more capability and enjoyment from your machine. 

now if i could just apply that same attitude towards my guitar, i'd be a hell of alot better player than i am 
either way, sorry if i pissed you off


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> This is what they should sound like.
> 
> 
> 
> Box stocks so don't blame Harley.


Passable for a sporty that's got noisy push rods, must be cold. You got videos of the other exhaust systems they came out with.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Could and would are two different things. The way the seat/pegs are set up, I probably couldn't ride it for long but I'd ride it, if only to find out if it was as fast as they say it's supposed to be. If I had an extra $30,000+ kicking around would I buy one, nope. Same as an electric car, you're limited as to where you can go and how far and carrying some extra gas isn't an option. At 75 hp you'd have to wear a helmet unf


110 mph top speed, 0-60 in 3.5, previous Harley owners will be shocked and amazed

you'll need pipes ..


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Something out of Tron perhaps, and maybe 20-somethings will embrace them. Old guys like me just want to throw up a little .............................
> View attachment 257826
> 
> I like that they still make it look like it has a fuel tank and I'm sure it performs just fine, but wrapping my knees around a battery stack just doesn't cut it.


kids won't be buying this one. I think the young folks will look at this sort of thing but won't associate with Harley. I'm sure cheaper alternatives exist. Like here...,
2020 Zero SR/F Electric Motorcycle || ZERO MOTORCYCLES


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

not the same model but this is another offering from Zero, city commute






this is a lengthy vid of some off-road mucking about, I only watched two minutes. eerie to have no sound


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> kids won't be buying this one. I think the young folks will look at this sort of thing but won't associate with Harley. I'm sure cheaper alternatives exist. Like here...,
> 2020 Zero SR/F Electric Motorcycle || ZERO MOTORCYCLES


Nicer, faster, and cheaper (than livewire). 
And no fakey electric whining noise like HD engineered into the LiveWire. No idea what they were thinking with that one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> No idea what they were thinking with that one.


I dunno. Harley inspired me to ride when I was a teen but they aren't doing that anymore. Prices are record high, new buyers are record low, old buyers aren't buying enough bikes and sales are down. New development is being rejected by most and in some cases for good reason.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> learning is a good thing, no matter where the knowledge comes from, as long as what you learn has value.
> are slow speed handling skills the most important? no, i think situational awareness is. (my opinion)


Total agreement here.
Besides mini bikes as a kid, my first street was a 500 Shadow.
Learned all these skills you mentioned on my own.
Only dumped my bike once in my life and that was on smooth concrete in an empty warehouse. lol
I went through a few cruisers till my last (touring Interstate 1100).
My love of riding were winding roads, scraping the footpegs on every turn.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

always leave yourself a way out ....

still most need a course to let them survive the first year of driving bikes.

the peg dragging comes later with experience . (or sooner due to mistakes)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> 110 mph top speed, 0-60 in 3.5, previous Harley owners will be shocked and amazed
> 
> you'll need pipes ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Nicer, faster, and cheaper (than livewire).
> And no fakey electric whining noise like HD engineered into the LiveWire. No idea what they were thinking with that one.


I believe the noise in the video I posted was from the Dyno. There was a place next to where I worked that dyno tested diesel pick ups (oil patch guys getting paid big bucks to modify oil patch toys) and when that thing got wound up you could hear it for miles.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Total agreement here.
> Besides mini bikes as a kid, my first street was a 500 Shadow.
> Learned all these skills you mentioned on my own.
> Only dumped my bike once in my life and that was on smooth concrete in an empty warehouse. lol
> ...


First bike I dropped was on sand at walking speed and the girl who had been on the back walked away. Since then I've dropped bikes a few times on various surfaces, wet, dry and oily. The smooth, wet and oily manhole cover at night on a corner was a bit scary. Hitting a recap peel off at hiway speeds on a corner was a religious experience but I rode that one out.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> kids won't be buying this one. I think the young folks will look at this sort of thing but won't associate with Harley. I'm sure cheaper alternatives exist. Like here...,
> 2020 Zero SR/F Electric Motorcycle || ZERO MOTORCYCLES


So it goes a little faster, what's the cruising range at hiway speeds? No good having a fast bike if you're stuck between outlets and when you find one it takes an hr and a half to get back on the road. Getting a rapid charge system added is more than $2000. Kinda limited on dealers to.....Vancouver and Toronto seem to be it in Canada. If it's an american bike it might not be cheap to register it in Canada. From the looks of the speedometer changing it over to a KPH one won't be cheap.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> not the same model but this is another offering from Zero, city commute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched some of the first video until the whine started to set my fillings off then I jumped to the end. . He almost killed the battery in 48 miles from the sounds of it. If I went to my son\s on one of those I'd be sitting until it got charged up. Not all that good. And, if you rode that way here your bike would be confiscated and your insurance would be thru the roof. I don't mean the white lining either. Around here if a bus didn't take him out he'd probably get hit by a pick up while riding in the oncoming traffic lane. Not too sure what that bike would be like if he was carrying a case or two of beer and some pizzas.
I watched parts of the second one too. Not too sure what his milage was at below 20 Mph. but I don't think he did more than 30 or so miles. Whenever you took that thing off road you'd have to take a generator in the truck with you and not go too far from the truck. I wonder how good it would be in swamp or heavy rain or ungroomed, rough country with some snow and mud. Where my kid was last week end there was still some snow up top. He goes north from around Blairmore and then takes the trails into the mountains on his quad.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

down right scary ride .... 

and yes , he'd get about 5 blocks before someone took him out with a car door or fender , around here.

LEO would empty their ticket book in one sitting ... making 2 monthly quotas in 5 minutes.

and then posting it ? 

knock knock knock .... hello Mr. xxx ... please come with us and sit in to back of the cruiser while we take you down to the station.
we'd like to ask you a few questions about a video. You have the right to remain silent...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys realize the vid wasn’t made around here and most likely in a place where lane splitting is perfectly legal. the idea that accidents would immediately occur just speaks to the lack skill by riders and drivers around here


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> down right scary ride ....
> 
> and yes , he'd get about 5 blocks before someone took him out with a car door or fender , around here.
> 
> ...


I figure the one guy was going to knock him off the scooter with a back hand.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

what was the give away ? accent / driving on the opposite side of the road / boxy black taxi cabs/

lane splitting may be legit over there , but weaving in and out of stop and go traffic ain't.

driver's over there may put up with it ....
he'd survive less than 5 minutes in downtown traffic around here.
"oh I'm sorry , I didn't see him in my blind spot"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hah, a billion people elsewhere have figured out how to coexist and lane split while we blame the blind spot and stock pipes for being shitty while on the road


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

vadsy said:


> figured out how to coexist and lane split


yes it's true
but we have too
car = bang
bike = splat
end of problem for one of them.


I too ride , but I avoid doing stupid things that can cause me a lot of physical pain.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> you guys realize the vid wasn’t made around here and most likely in a place where lane splitting is perfectly legal. the idea that accidents would immediately occur just speaks to the lack skill by riders and drivers around here


Looks like London so the lane splitting is probably legal.....did you watch the whole video, I think that driving into oncoming traffic is not legal, not too sure about bus lanes there but I think occupied crosswalks where you come closet to hitting some one might be pushing it too. He crossed a solid white line and went past the lead vehicle stopped at a crossing before that vehicle passed the crossing.
I did say, "I don;t mean the white lining either". I also do believe we both stated , if you drove that way here.


vadsy said:


> hah, a billion people elsewhere have figured out how to coexist and lane split while we blame the blind spot and stock pipes for being shitty while on the road


Don't get me wrong, I'm all for lane splitting but a billion people? A lot of places like Germany allow filtering when traffic is stopped but not lane splitting when traffic is moving.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> what was the give away ? accent / driving on the opposite side of the road / boxy black taxi cabs/
> 
> lane splitting may be legit over there , but weaving in and out of stop and go traffic ain't.
> 
> ...


The British flags hanging all over the place?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

lest we forget ... 
it cost thousands of dollars to get your license in Germany ... 
most don't want to lose it doing something stupid / showing off.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> The British flags hanging all over the place


or the license plates?

backing into someone would now be classified as giving someone the boot?

running over a biker would put a B in your bonnet.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> yes it's true
> but we have too
> car = bang
> bike = splat
> ...


I try to avoid getting caught doing things that will do damage to my bike and my pocket book tho the ticket for not putting any feet on the ground at a stop sign was my fault I guess. Damned edmonton police. Nothing was said about the noisy pipes on either my bike or the ex's. Both shovels and both running straights. The "non legal helmet" was a motor vehicle infraction, like a parking ticket. I should have asked for a receipt to get my helmet back.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just practice for the 6 day international trials.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> The British flags hanging all over the place?





oldjoat said:


> or the license plates?
> 
> backing into someone would now be classified as giving someone the boot?
> 
> running over a biker would put a B in your bonnet.


just pointing it out in case you guys got the UK mixed up with Manitoba. judging by your reactions the lane splitters seem to strike fear into the hearts of timid riders, fear not, they're not coming to drag you from your slumber.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

So I looked up the specs of the little Zero pocket bike. It's sad. 
Zero Motorcycles (Canada) || Zero FXS Electric Motorcycle
Not even a good round town/bar hopper. The 3.6 might get you across Calgary north to south, the 7.2 might get you across and back. And more than 9 hrs to charge? Plug it in overnight.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

Like em or hate em, loud pipes will be pretty much a memory within this generation.

Harley is in a death spiral now.

In desperation they are going to release three variations of electric scooters (not full motorcycles).

It’s like Elvis fans. There will always be a few, but the core fan base is almost gone.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

TB2019 said:


> Like em or hate em, loud pipes will be pretty much a memory within this generation.


there will always be recordings and power amplifiers! ... 
just listen at any stop sign in a city ... where the civic beside you is thumping up and down (and it's electric).
bikes have no windows to keep it in.
they can build an Arhooga horn , they can build a loud motorcycle sounding one for electric Harleys.

the death of the ICE has been predicted many times over the past 100 years . 
each time, a Fix arrives on the horizon. 
maybe it will be a Gas / Ammonia solution this time.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> there will always be recordings and power amplifiers! ...
> just listen at any stop sign in a city ... where the civic beside you is thumping up and down (and it's electric).
> bikes have no windows to keep it in.
> they can build an Arhooga horn , they can build a loud motorcycle sounding one for electric Harleys.
> ...


Yes, and if the core HD fan base lived forever they would find a way to make that shitty noise even if ICE goes away.

But, the next generation doesn’t necessarily find that sound appealing so sooner or later that specific racket will be history.

Yes there are some people who like to modify their 4cyl fart boxes to make more noise, much like kids used to do by putting playing cards in the spikes of their bicycles, but those are not anywhere close to as loud as most Harleys.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

TB2019 said:


> so sooner or later that specific racket will be history


???
just ask any male kid with his first vehicle .... louder is always faster .



TB2019 said:


> but those are not anywhere close to as loud as most Harleys.


hence the amplifiers and speakers ( > 100 db ).


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> ???
> just ask any male kid with his first vehicle .... louder is always faster .
> 
> hence the amplifiers and speakers ( > 100 db ).


A kid with his new Hyundai will rarely make as much noise as a Harley, and the kid will eventually grow up.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

usually true on both points 
and we put up with it for awhile ( we were young too )

but there are always anomalies


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> ???
> just ask any male kid with his first vehicle .... louder is always faster .


you make a good point


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

vadsy said:


> you make a good point


thank you , it matches my head at times.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I believe the noise in the video I posted was from the Dyno.


There's a low frequency sound that comes in a bit later, that is the dyno. The whine of the livewire is partly the bevel gear driving the belt, and partly an engineered sound that they wanted to sound 'like a jet engine'. Normally, and electric bike should be almost dead quiet, like the zeros. Glad H-D dropped the idea of speakers down where the exhaust would be, and a bank of sound files to choose from, though they may be dumb enough to bring it back.
Here's another vid with the sound of the bike, no dyno:








TB2019 said:


> Like em or hate em, loud pipes will be pretty much a memory within this generation.
> 
> Harley is in a death spiral now.
> 
> In desperation they are going to release three variations of electric scooters (not full motorcycles).


One of the reviewers made a good point about the livewire being targeted at the 'customer base Harley wants, not the one they have'.
The death spiral you mention is not so much H-D, but boomers.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

jb welder said:


> There's a low frequency sound that comes in a bit later, that is the dyno. The whine of the livewire is partly the bevel gear driving the belt, and partly an engineered sound that they wanted to sound 'like a jet engine'. Normally, and electric bike should be almost dead quiet, like the zeros. Glad H-D dropped the idea of speakers down where the exhaust would be, and a bank of sound files to choose from, though they may be dumb enough to bring it back.
> Here's another vid with the sound of the bike, no dyno:
> 
> 
> ...


It's not "Livewire" I'm referring to.


It's called Harley Davidson "FUEL" program. It's not a motorcycle. It's three variations of an E-scooter.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

a la Boonie Bike (older ICE version)

ya had me worried there for a moment , thought they were going Vespa on us.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't understand why it bothers you so much. i didn't point it out to piss you off. learning is a good thing, no matter where the knowledge comes from, as long as what you learn has value.
> are slow speed handling skills the most important? no, i think situational awareness is. (my opinion)
> some of the reasons i put so much value on slow speed handling are
> a) they are easily learned. i learned (initially in 3 practice sessions about an hour each
> ...


My older brother (when he was a teen) had a BSA 650. He developed the "cool" habit of putting his feet on the pegs before he started to move. I watched one night at our dad's gas station as filled the tank, kicked her, put his feet up and cracked the throttle. The bike farted and died. He went over straight sideways, feet still on the pegs, in super-slo-mo, with a super-stunned look on his face. I still bug him about that one


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

should give him a break, wasn't really his fault ... Lucas strikes again.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> My older brother (when he was a teen) had a BSA 650. He developed the "cool" habit of putting his feet on the pegs before he started to move. I watched one night at our dad's gas station as filled the tank, kicked her, put his feet up and cracked the throttle. The bike farted and died. He went over straight sideways, feet still on the pegs, in super-slo-mo, with a super-stunned look on his face. I still bug him about that one


i was once on my way home from a ride, and this girl passed me on a pearl white sporty. it was all done up girly style with tassles everywhere and lotsa chrome. she was good looking, and was dressed sexy with daisy dukes and tall boots, little top, etc. as we pulled up to the next light, i thought i might try to say hi try to get her to come for a ride, or get a drink or something. instead...
when she stopped for the light, she never put her feet down. she just went over, and kinda laid there. i pulled over and ran up to pick the bike up and help her get up. that's when i noticed she was drunk as hell. i had just begun to think i was really lucky, when 6 guys raced up, and took her to the bar up the street. dam it! 
hahahaha. seriously though, anyone who lets a friend get on their bike in the state she was in is not her friend. i figured it was none of my business, and went my own way.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> should give him a break, wasn't really his fault ... Lucas strikes again.


Not often Lucas is not the culprit but in this case it was too sharp a clutch release :

BSA Lightning - Wikipedia

_"A close ratio gearbox combined with a high lift camshaft made for lively acceleration and performance at higher rpm than the standard A65. The bottom gear was a bit high, however, so riders had to learn to slip the clutch up to 10 mph (16 km/h)."

_


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i was once on my way home from a ride, and this girl passed me on a pearl white sporty. it was all done up girly style with tassles everywhere and lotsa chrome. she was good looking, and was dressed sexy with daisy dukes and tall boots, little top, etc. as we pulled up to the next light, i thought i might try to say hi try to get her to come for a ride, or get a drink or something. instead...
> when she stopped for the light, she never put her feet down. she just went over, and kinda laid there. i pulled over and ran up to pick the bike up and help her get up. that's when i noticed she was drunk as hell. i had just begun to think i was really lucky, when 6 guys raced up, and took her to the bar up the street. dam it!
> hahahaha. seriously though, anyone who lets a friend get on their bike in the state she was in is not her friend. i figured it was none of my business, and went my own way.


That's what she gets for obeying traffic signals


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or not having training wheels.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> a la Boonie Bike (older ICE version)
> 
> ya had me worried there for a moment , thought they were going Vespa on us.


They are.

Wait til you see them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TB2019 said:


> It's not "Livewire" I'm referring to.
> 
> 
> It's called Harley Davidson "FUEL" program. It's not a motorcycle. It's three variations of an E-scooter.





TB2019 said:


> They are.
> 
> Wait til you see them.


Most of what comes up on line are made in china same as the "Gibson" guitars and sold by the same companies. There's one or two that are being tested in the states. Good idea for city dwellers. Ride it onto the c-train just like 4 wheel electric scooters and bicycles and ride it off again. So far nothing looks like a Vespa or a Lambretta.
Harley-Davidson Showcases Two Offbeat Electric Mobility Concepts to CES 2019
Not bad.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

boonie bike minus the 5 HP , pull start , centrif clutch.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> boonie bike minus the 5 HP , pull start , centrif clutch.


street and sidewalk legal, no plate, license required.....helmet is optional (most places don't push the bicycle rule). Just short range. Maybe better than the Princess Auto or Sears Briggs and Straton special. Not as good as a Whizzer tho








There are quite a few of various years around here. Most running a straight pipe.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

seen'em before , too beaten up to recognize the logo .... similar to Peugeot mopeds of the 50's & 60's ( 3 speed gearbox )


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

TB2019 said:


> It's not "Livewire" I'm referring to.
> 
> 
> It's called Harley Davidson "FUEL" program. It's not a motorcycle. It's three variations of an E-scooter.


Yeah, I knew you meant the e-peds. 
But still, they have to re-invent themselves or die. Their base that is still alive is getting too old to ride. There is a small niche of younger guys that want the nostalgia ride, but many are clueing in that there are better cruisers for cheaper out there. I see a lot of similarities with Gibson.
After AMF Harley almost went broke, they sold in '81. The new ownership reinvented the company more as a 'lifestyle' brand with emphasis on the retro and all the spin off accessories, clothes, and other gear. That market is shrinking.
Now they have to reinvent again, and get the younger folks on board. Maybe the e-peds will be successful, I don't know. But at least they seem to be trying to get ahead of the curve a bit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Yeah, I knew you meant the e-peds.
> But still, they have to re-invent themselves or die. Their base that is still alive is getting too old to ride. There is a small niche of younger guys that want the nostalgia ride, but many are clueing in that there are better cruisers for cheaper out there. I see a lot of similarities with Gibson.
> After AMF Harley almost went broke, they sold in '81. The new ownership reinvented the company more as a 'lifestyle' brand with emphasis on the retro and all the spin off accessories, clothes, and other gear. That market is shrinking.
> Now they have to reinvent again, and get the younger folks on board. Maybe the e-peds will be successful, I don't know. But at least they seem to be trying to get ahead of the curve a bit.


The new ownership were basically the people who sold Harley to AMF in the first place. Over here the market for all types of motorcycles is shrinking a bit. 
From what I could find out, last year there were around 65,ooo motorcycles and scooters sold in Canada....that's all brands. Harley sold about 9,000 or so. Last year world wide Harley sold about 220,000 motorcycles, 29,000 were sold in Asia and the Pacific. 








This is for Sept 2018 in India. Up until last month the only Harley plant not in the states is in Bawal India, it makes the 750 and 500 Street motorcycles. Now there is going to be a plant in Thailand. Aiming at the biggest motorcycle markets in the world maybe, India, China and Viet Nam. Not a market for E-Bikes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> seen'em before , too beaten up to recognize the logo .... similar to Peugeot mopeds of the 50's & 60's ( 3 speed gearbox )


Whizzer supplied the motor and tranny, you supplied the bicycle and put them together or you could buy complete units.. There were other kits but Whizzer was the main one until the bicycle companies started to get into the business in '65. The biggest motor was 3 hp, would get you around 40 mph and you could go a long way on a 5 quart tank. The company came back for a while with complete bikes so there are newer ones on the market too. They're not cheap now, a '49 Pacemaker can set you back up to $10,000 Canadian. A friend in the Okanagan had 10 and I think he has more now.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just not the same joat and to me no where as interesting. I'd take one of these


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> So I looked up the specs of the little Zero pocket bike. It's sad.
> Zero Motorcycles (Canada) || Zero FXS Electric Motorcycle
> Not even a good round town/bar hopper. The 3.6 might get you across Calgary north to south, the 7.2 might get you across and back. And more than 9 hrs to charge? Plug it in overnight.


I looked at an electric street/trail bike two years ago. Was a no-go on account of range. I couldn't get to school and back on a single charge, and didn't have enough time at night to charge it fully.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I looked at an electric street/trail bike two years ago. Was a no-go on account of range. I couldn't get to school and back on a single charge, and didn't have enough time at night to charge it fully.


what kind of bike was it? seems odd it couldn't charge fully overnight. were you using candlepower or hamsters in a wheel? you gotta use hamsters in a wheel, candles are outdated


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I'd take one of these


 Ya had to do that to me !*#*(
of course I'd take one too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> what kind of bike was it? seems odd it couldn't charge fully overnight. were you using candlepower or hamsters in a wheel? you gotta use hamsters in a wheel, candles are outdated


The Zero, among others, takes around 9 hrs to fully charge with the supplied charger and using regular house power. Where I live right now there is no place to plug it in outside and it wouldn't be a good idea to leave it out over night. As far as charging over night, some people don't have the 9 hrs. or access to a plug in for that long. Those are some of the drawbacks of electric vehicles, the low range, the fact that they have to be plugged in and the time it takes to charge. You can buy a quick charger for zeros that will cut the charging time in half but they are $600+ and only available from zero. If you decide to get an extra battery because they only come with one, that adds an extra 50 lbs to the bike and takes an extra $3000 from your wallet. There again, only available from zero. Not practical for the average person right now.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I'd take one of these


I'd take one of these. (Bet the stock exhaust sounds just fine too.  )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I'd take one of these. (Bet the stock exhaust sounds just fine too.  )


Street Fighter. I'm not too sure how you keep a passenger on the back for a long ride but the way that bike is set up my back and legs wouldn't take a long ride anyway. I bet the exhaust can be tweaked. If it's like the old Ironheads, that 950 should be good and fairly snappy.








The Pan American is not too bad either but still has, for me, the same seating problems but it's Harley's version of an enduro, on road and off. The 1250 motor should be ok. They're both water cooled. I'm not a fan myself or of bolt together frames but they seem to work.
Might be hard to put bags on the Street Fighter so you'd be limited to a tooth brush in your pocket on a long ride.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> what kind of bike was it? seems odd it couldn't charge fully overnight. were you using candlepower or hamsters in a wheel? you gotta use hamsters in a wheel, candles are outdated


It was an 8-9 hour charge time, but I don't typically have that many hours available at night. I'm often only home for ~6 hours a day.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a little noisy but lots of power and it's not at full throttle. 




I'm around 230 lbs there. My kid rode the TwinStar from Vernon to Red Deer and back. Roughly 900 miles round trip at around 60 mph on the flat and 60+ mpg.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

What's with loud pickup trucks? Fancy aftermarket pipes to make your pickup sound loud loud like a garbage truck on steroids.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> .... make your pickup sound loud loud like a garbage truck on steroids.


hopefully louder


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 258668


small fingers and a 3/4 ton? that guy does have it bad


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> small fingers and a 3/4 ton? that guy does have it bad


Sounds like the voice of experience there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Sounds like the voice of experience there.


fingers like Hendrix and a loud as shit 1 ton. 

if you’re gonna do it, son, do it right


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dead fingers


vadsy said:


> fingers like Hendrix and a loud as shit 1 ton.
> 
> if you’re gonna do it, son, do it right


Dead fingers with a lot of noise.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Dead fingers
> 
> Dead fingers with a lot of noise.


dead tired from running over those sweet riffs all night


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> *Glad H-D dropped the idea of speakers down where the exhaust would be*, and a bank of sound files to choose from, though they may be dumb enough to bring it back.


And maybe not:
Harley To Add Fake Sound To Livewire Electric Motorcycle | Liberty Plugins


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> dead tired from running over those sweet riffs all night


I prefer the ladies when I can. Couldn't play riffs even before the arthritis kicked in but one way or another I can keep a smile on a ladies face and mine.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> And maybe not:
> Harley To Add Fake Sound To Livewire Electric Motorcycle | Liberty Plugins


So Harley is adding a sound system. I don't put much credibility in a company that doesn't know the difference between a flathead and a knucklehead and, sells systems to companies etc. so they can charge the electric vehicle owner max amount of dollars the charge their vehicle and probably sell them the only chargers that work with their systems like Liberty Plugins does. They didn't even check the article to make sure it was accurate. 
And it's strange, Harley doesn't say a thing about a customizable sound system. This from a company that makes some of it's money on customizable options. Says the only sound you'll hear is your heart beating. A well, if they are coming out with a sound system you can program or switch off and on I can see a lot of people having fun with that. You'll just have to wait until Aug. to find out.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The word I would use to describe that option is no longer acceptable.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

"The system will use a compact “engine sound system” that will use two speakers located on the tail of the bike to produce the artificial engine sound."

Should go over well with the accountant bikers and other variations of the hell's cupcakes crew


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> "The system will use a compact “engine sound system” that will use two speakers located on the tail of the bike to produce the artificial engine sound."
> 
> Should go over well with the accountant bikers and other variations of the hell's cupcakes crew


And some of you guys are bitching about the sound of Harley's now. Add a small amp and maybe some bigger speakers and some "custom" sounds.....there you go. Be even harder to tell where the sound is coming from.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

They're fast, sort of. The TT Zero race is one lap, the Superbike is 6 laps. Pit time for the electrics is not seconds if you include charge times, which you must. for the Superbikes is seconds including fueling.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electric cars burn their charge real fast at normal highway speeds like 130 Kph must be the same for bikes. And what are the tt lap times like for electric v. fuel - I’m thinking the electrics probably don’t handle well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Electric cars burn their charge real fast at normal highway speeds like 130 Kph must be the same for bikes. And what are the tt lap times like for electric v. fuel - I’m thinking the electrics probably don’t handle well.


They handle as well as the any of the gas bikes, they have to. Just won't make it past the 1 lap mark before they need recharging. That's 37.4 miles this year. #1 TT Zero was 121.9 mph, #7 was 72 mph. Supers were #1 131.6, #52 was 115.8. The lightweights were just a hair slower with #1 at 121.6 mph. The thing with the electrics is they are all bikes made for racing. None of the "stock" brands had a bike there. Maybe in a few years.
These are some of the specs for the winning electric bike.
The Mugen Shinden Hachi weighs in at not-quite 547lbs, houses a 370-volt lithium ion battery which powers a 3-phase oil-cooled brushless electric motor. The motor puts out 120 kilowatts, which is roughly equivalent to 160hp, and 210nm of torque (just shy of 155 ft-lb of torque).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lito Sora....$82,250 USD
or, for a little more than the cost of a Livewire there's this, the Lightning LS218








Starts out around $39,000 usd.....but it's called the 218 for a reason.....that's how fast it goes in MPH.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> "The system will use a compact “engine sound system” that will use two speakers located on the tail of the bike to produce the artificial engine sound."
> 
> Should go over well with the accountant bikers and other variations of the hell's cupcakes crew


I will download Three Stooges sound effects for mine. I can just hear it going "nyang nyang nyang" or "Woob woob woob" as I tear away from the Dairy Queen like I'm Steve McQueen.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

better still ... the sound of a card stuck in the bicycle spokes.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> better still ... the sound of a card stuck in the bicycle spokes.


Geez, when I was a kid that's what baseball cards were for. Either that or flipping them on the ground or flying them against a wall to get "leansies" - winner take all. My kids would never have done that - they had (and still have) albums full of card "collections" that they will someday retire on.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

don't count on it .... 
most "card collections" are just that . Mfg's realized long ago to keep pristine versions locked away , making regular collections "face value" .

same for stamps / currency / etc since the 1970's ...

nice to look at , nice collection , but not worth a lot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

oldjoat said:


> Mfg's realized long ago to keep pristine versions locked away , making regular collections "face value" .
> same for stamps / currency / etc since the 1970's ...


I find it difficult to believe that Canada Post (or the past (?) US printer of our stamps) and the Canadian Mint hoard pristine versions of everything they have printed/minted since 1970 to any significant extent. What is your source of this information?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fo


oldjoat said:


> don't count on it ....
> most "card collections" are just that . Mfg's realized long ago to keep pristine versions locked away , making regular collections "face value" .
> 
> same for stamps / currency / etc since the 1970's ...
> ...


forgot my eye-roll emoji 

There


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

https://www.canadapost.ca/shop/coll...years/year-of-the-ram-2015.jsf?execution=e1s1


greco said:


> What is your source of this information


Uncut Currency
The (paper) buck stops here | CBC Archives

same for Canada post / etc .
https://www.canadapost.ca/shop/coll...years/year-of-the-ram-2015.jsf?execution=e1s1


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> forgot my eye-roll emoji


got me twix the eyes ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Geez, when I was a kid that's what baseball cards were for. Either that or flipping them on the ground or flying them against a wall to get "leansies" - winner take all. My kids would never have done that - they had (and still have) albums full of card "collections" that they will someday retire on.


When my son was younger he collected hockey cards and I contributed to his collection until I came home and found a few bent and dirty Bobby Orr and other cards on his floor. Flipping them against a wall and flying them across the play ground. Not too sure what the cards would be worth now, if you could find someone to buy them. When I was a kid it was flipping pennies and nickels against the wall at recess and lunch when the teachers weren't watching. On occasion I;d buy some gum with cards in it but not very often. I think my son still has the Bobby Hull card I had.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The older I get, the more unnecessary noise bothers me. I love the sound of a well tuned performance car or truck, but it’s annoying as hell when you are trying to relax out on the deck after a long, stressful work week. 
I live in a small rural community where every 3rd or 4th vehicle going past is a loud piped diesel or gas truck with flow masters. Lots of loud piped bikes. It gets old. 

And somebody mentioned leaf blowers...sorry, but handy as hell when you have a dozen maple trees and open gutters. They drop crap in spring, summer and fall. It makes short work of cleaning eaves troughs, driveways, decks etc. I work hard through the week and will take all I can get to minimize hours spent on home maintenance. 
I don’t use it early in the AM or late in the evening though, but then again, lawn equipment, chainsaws, leaf blowers are all part of “weekend sounds” that I find acceptable. They aren’t the obnoxious, needless sounds of the people intentionally making noise thrashing their vehicles as they drive past. I suspect that only a small fraction of the diesel trucks in my area have ever done any real “work” or even had a trailer behind them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


That's about it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> That's about it.


thats what she tells her grandpa but sneaks out and goes for a ride as soon as she can

edit.- heck, I bet she's out for a ride right now. you just missed her, the bike runs silent, easier to sneak out


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> thats what she tells her grandpa but sneaks out and goes for a ride as soon as she can


Every chance she can get on a regular, noisy Harley and she wouldn't have to sneak. I have a double head light set up and a Maltese Cross mirror and tail light that would look good on that bike.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

she just went by again, running silent.......


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> she just went by again, running silent.......


Not my grand kids. They like the noise. And, like I said, they wouldn't have to sneak the bike out......if I wasn't riding it.
update.....would be kinda hard for them to ride by on an electric Harley right now anyways, they won't be here until at least Sept..


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm sure that a 'silent runner' doesn't shake n' vibrate the way the real deal does.
There's a reason women like them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'm sure that a 'silent runner' doesn't shake n' vibrate the way the real deal does.
> There's a reason women like them.


next you should tell us they all like washing machines for the same reasons, ....then give us all fashion advice and post some pictures of the 70's


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a picture from 1969.....before you were born I figure. 








As far as girls on washing machines; washing machines just happen to be the right height for some things. Especially when it's on spin with an off balanced load. Fashion advice might be a bit harder aside from blue jeans, boots, t-shirt (usually black), vest (black leather) if you have one and a Levis shirt at times. No cowboy hat. Oh yeah, get rid of the man bun unless you're Maori and have the ink to go with it.
@laristotle.......I guess if they wanted vibrations from an e-bike they could always let most of the air out of the back tire, same as you would from a honda or yama or such.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Every chance she can get on a regular, noisy Harley and she wouldn't have to sneak. I have a double head light set up and a Maltese Cross mirror and tail light that would look good on that bike.


Looks more like a Triumph?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm at work and heard the rumbling of more than one bike outside the 4th story window. I looked down to see about 20 Hell's Angels bikes holding up traffic(must be nice to own the road) and I though to myself "Damn, on the very day I left home without my grenades".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Looks more like a Triumph?


Probably, she did have a few back then. Late '60s Triumph would give off just as much sound with those pipes.








Here's the same bike after they did some changes like a motor swap for her. Just as loud.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I used to have to push my Ninja out the driveway and halfway down the block before starting it. The neighbour was a shift worker. He asked nicely a couple times. It came close to violence before I seen the error of my ways.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

_Azrael said:


> I used to have to push my Ninja out the driveway and halfway down the block before starting it. The neighbour was a shift worker. He asked nicely a couple times. It came close to violence before I seen the error of my ways.


Never had that problem. Had one neighbour who would bring his Cornbinder home and another that had a Dodge 1 ton Diesel with a welding rig on the back. One kid bitched once and said he'd call the owner of the house.....I told him to start talking then had to explain that I owned the house. Also told him to quit dealing meth out of the place he was renting. He moved shortly after that. 
BTW, this is the noisiest Ninja I could find with a short look. 



 Doesn't make any noise at all. As far as pushing it, I wouldn't unless the battery was dead.....and it was downhill. You're lucky your Ninja didn't weigh what my 'Glide did.....almost 3 times as much.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Never had that problem.


That’s nice.

Not sure how your story is relevant.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

_Azrael said:


> Not sure how your story is relevant.


They rarely are but they’re fun in a grandpa Simpson sort of way


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems to me that your ninja, if stock, would be no noisier than your average truck.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I really hate loud pipes, but I have a good stereo in the car and my windows and AC work well.

It's a shame when I would prefer fresh air, but have to turn the AC and music up and close my windows, but that's one of those "live and let live" things I guess.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> BTW, this is the noisiest Ninja I could find with a short look. Doesn't make any noise at all.


That thing sounds great. Real power seldom sounds like someone over-compensating for their shortcomings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Where's the trumpet and the motorbike?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Real power seldom sounds like someone over-compensating for their shortcomings.


Well, aside from these guys.  They're not posturing. But they also know street is street and track is track.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Where's the trumpet and the motorbike?


Obviously, the guy/gal who posted the vid has no idea what they are.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This will have to do.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's starting to get un-bearable


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Change is a coming.Toronto taking steps to curb noise pollution; extra loud vehicles targeted | CBC News


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Change is a coming.Toronto taking steps to curb noise pollution; extra loud vehicles targeted | CBC News


Edmonton and other places have been trying for years. From what I've heard the anti-noise mic set ups edmonton was trying out have been put to the side, even tho most are still set up they aren't used. They were turned off because people wanted to see how loud their vehicles could get.


----------

